# Bitchy nasty thoughtless comments!



## BigMumma01

We all come on here to talk and get advice not to be judged and have nasty commentS put on posts or to make people feel bad!

If u don't have something nice to say don't say anything at all!

I personally have had quite a few of these on threads snd have been Reading them on other threads... 

Come on ladies what's the need to be nasty and mean?!!

Really starting to think I might not bother coming on here anymore and I wonder how many other people feel the same!

To those who are lovely and have given great advice I salute u!! Hehe 

Rant over ... Lol .... Xxx


----------



## Princess86

:thumbup:


----------



## ILoveShoes

Are you talking about a thread in particular?
TBH, I don't think it's been too bad for the past few weeks.
However, these kinds of threads do seem to pop up quite regularly (and sometimes end up in a heated debate...)
X


----------



## BigMumma01

Princess86 said:


> :thumbsup:

Thanking u kindly XXXXXXX


----------



## BigMumma01

ILoveShoes said:


> Are you talking about a thread in particular?
> TBH, I don't think it's been too bad for the past few weeks.
> However, these kinds of threads do seem to pop up quite regularly (and sometimes end up in a heated debate...)
> X

No specific thread at all just been reading different threads and some people seem to thrive on being nasty and judgmental!

No argument or heated debate needed and if thst is what arrises then it will just prove my point! Lol haha


----------



## ILoveShoes

Ha ha - yeah, you're right! :)
X


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I don't know what's gone on as I haven't really been on today, but remember that what you think is nasty, mean or judgemental might be not be to another person. Just cos you think someones been judgemental, it doesn't mean they have.


----------



## Nut_Shake

I've had some very erm, lovely comments from some people on here! The best one was 'You want to have a caesarean?? Why did you bother getting pregnant then?' LOL!

Screw 'em. There are plenty of lovely ladies on here with great advice that keep me coming back! xx


----------



## BigMumma01

Mum2b_Claire said:


> I don't know what's gone on as I haven't really been on today, but remember that what you think is nasty, mean or judgemental might be not be to another person. Just cos you think someones been judgemental, it doesn't mean they have.

Granted.... But these comments and plain and clear to see! But thank u for your comment xxx


----------



## BigMumma01

Nut_Shake said:


> I've had some very erm, lovely comments from some people on here! The best one was 'You want to have a caesarean?? Why did you bother getting pregnant then?' LOL!
> 
> Screw 'em. There are plenty of lovely ladies on here with great advice that keep me coming back! xx

The lovely ladies like yourself are keeping me on here!Xxxx:thumbup:!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

It seems to me that there is a lot of debate and people getting each others backs up on here. We all have different opinions on things, but there is a way to phrase it, we should all be respecting each other for the fab mummies we are, regardless of our differences in opinion and parenting!!

I would hope that if my posts ever offended anyone they would let me know so I may explain myself and clear the air. 

We have enough stress in our lives with little sleep, little time and often little food! We don't need it on here too!! xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

BigMumma01 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I've had some very erm, lovely comments from some people on here! The best one was 'You want to have a caesarean?? Why did you bother getting pregnant then?' LOL!
> 
> Screw 'em. There are plenty of lovely ladies on here with great advice that keep me coming back! xx
> 
> The lovely ladies like yourself are keeping me on here!Xxxx:thumbup:!Click to expand...

;) xxxx


----------



## BigMumma01

newly-wed77 said:


> It seems to me that there is a lot of debate and people getting each others backs up on here. We all have different opinions on things, but there is a way to phrase it, we should all be respecting each other for the fab mummies we are, regardless of our differences in opinion and parenting!!
> 
> I would hope that if my posts ever offended anyone they would let me know so I may explain myself and clear the air.
> 
> We have enough stress in our lives with little sleep, little time and often little food! We don't need it on here too!! xx

Woop woop u go girlfriend hehehe... I really can't pull that off!! Haha

xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

BigMumma01 said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> It seems to me that there is a lot of debate and people getting each others backs up on here. We all have different opinions on things, but there is a way to phrase it, we should all be respecting each other for the fab mummies we are, regardless of our differences in opinion and parenting!!
> 
> I would hope that if my posts ever offended anyone they would let me know so I may explain myself and clear the air.
> 
> We have enough stress in our lives with little sleep, little time and often little food! We don't need it on here too!! xx
> 
> Woop woop u go girlfriend hehehe... I really can't pull that off!! Haha
> 
> xxxxxxClick to expand...

:haha: it made me giggle :rofl: xx


----------



## StirCrazy

BigMumma01 said:


> Really starting to think I might not bother coming on here anymore and I wonder how many other people feel the same!

I feel the same :rofl:




But seriously, I think you have a point. We have noticed the recent atmosphere in the Baby Club; but while a zero tolerance policy might calm things down a bit, it's a bit hypocritical when trying to encourage others to be tolerant. At the moment we are just keeping an eye on the persistent offenders that use the BC (to undermine others) to make themselves feel better (or '_seem_' to enjoy flaming).

Things would be very boring if everyone thought/reacted the same... but a little tact and respect goes a long way :)


----------



## cherryglitter

StirCrazy said:


> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> Really starting to think I might not bother coming on here anymore and I wonder how many other people feel the same!
> 
> I feel the same :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I think you have a point. We have noticed the recent atmosphere in the Baby Club; but while a zero tolerance policy might calm things down a bit, it's a bit hypocritical when trying to encourage others to be tolerant. *At the moment we are just keeping an eye* on the persistent offenders that use the BC (to undermine others down) to make themselves feel better (or '_seem_' to enjoy flaming).
> 
> Things would be very boring if everyone thought/reacted the same... but a little tact and respect goes a long way :)Click to expand...

All along I thought we were all roaming free, little did we know :winkwink:


----------



## Nut_Shake

StirCrazy said:


> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> Really starting to think I might not bother coming on here anymore and I wonder how many other people feel the same!
> 
> I feel the same :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I think you have a point. We have noticed the recent atmosphere in the Baby Club; but while a zero tolerance policy might calm things down a bit, it's a bit hypocritical when trying to encourage others to be tolerant. At the moment we are just keeping an eye on the persistent offenders that use the BC (to undermine others) to make themselves feel better (or '_seem_' to enjoy flaming).
> 
> Things would be very boring if everyone thought/reacted the same... but a little tact and respect goes a long way :)Click to expand...

Big Brother is always watching... ;)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

cherryglitter said:


> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> Really starting to think I might not bother coming on here anymore and I wonder how many other people feel the same!
> 
> I feel the same :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I think you have a point. We have noticed the recent atmosphere in the Baby Club; but while a zero tolerance policy might calm things down a bit, it's a bit hypocritical when trying to encourage others to be tolerant. *At the moment we are just keeping an eye* on the persistent offenders that use the BC (to undermine others) to make themselves feel better (or '_seem_' to enjoy flaming).
> 
> Things would be very boring if everyone thought/reacted the same... but a little tact and respect goes a long way :)Click to expand...
> 
> All along I thought we were all roaming free, little did we know :winkwink:Click to expand...

LOL, Big Sister is watching..... :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Nut_Shake said:


> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> Really starting to think I might not bother coming on here anymore and I wonder how many other people feel the same!
> 
> I feel the same :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I think you have a point. We have noticed the recent atmosphere in the Baby Club; but while a zero tolerance policy might calm things down a bit, it's a bit hypocritical when trying to encourage others to be tolerant. At the moment we are just keeping an eye on the persistent offenders that use the BC (to undermine others) to make themselves feel better (or '_seem_' to enjoy flaming).
> 
> Things would be very boring if everyone thought/reacted the same... but a little tact and respect goes a long way :)Click to expand...
> 
> Big Brother is always watching... ;)Click to expand...

haha, great minds!! xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

newly-wed77 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> Really starting to think I might not bother coming on here anymore and I wonder how many other people feel the same!
> 
> I feel the same :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I think you have a point. We have noticed the recent atmosphere in the Baby Club; but while a zero tolerance policy might calm things down a bit, it's a bit hypocritical when trying to encourage others to be tolerant. At the moment we are just keeping an eye on the persistent offenders that use the BC (to undermine others) to make themselves feel better (or '_seem_' to enjoy flaming).
> 
> Things would be very boring if everyone thought/reacted the same... but a little tact and respect goes a long way :)Click to expand...
> 
> Big Brother is always watching... ;)Click to expand...
> 
> haha, great minds!! xxClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

Ohhhhh we're always watching you rowdy lot, dont you worry about that :muaha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

polo_princess said:


> Ohhhhh we're always watching you rowdy lot, dont you worry about that :muaha:

LOL, love it!


----------



## StirCrazy

cherryglitter said:


> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> Really starting to think I might not bother coming on here anymore and I wonder how many other people feel the same!
> 
> I feel the same :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I think you have a point. We have noticed the recent atmosphere in the Baby Club; but while a zero tolerance policy might calm things down a bit, it's a bit hypocritical when trying to encourage others to be tolerant. *At the moment we are just keeping an eye* on the persistent offenders that use the BC (to undermine others) to make themselves feel better (or '_seem_' to enjoy flaming).
> 
> Things would be very boring if everyone thought/reacted the same... but a little tact and respect goes a long way :)Click to expand...
> 
> All along I thought we were all roaming free, little did we know :winkwink:Click to expand...

Come on too strong and you get called a fascist :lol:, do nothing and you have a riot... sometimes the best thing to do is just keep an eye on things until you have a solid plan of how to put things back on track. We'd be pretty bad administrators if we just turned a blind eye and pretended everything was ok, all the time :lol:


----------



## SKATERBUN

StirCrazy said:


> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> Really starting to think I might not bother coming on here anymore and I wonder how many other people feel the same!
> 
> I feel the same :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I think you have a point. We have noticed the recent atmosphere in the Baby Club; but while a zero tolerance policy might calm things down a bit, it's a bit hypocritical when trying to encourage others to be tolerant. *At the moment we are just keeping an eye on the persistent offenders that use the BC* (to undermine others) to make themselves feel better (or '_seem_' to enjoy flaming).
> 
> Things would be very boring if everyone thought/reacted the same... but a little tact and respect goes a long way :)Click to expand...

wooo hoo this is great :thumbup: I noticed a lot of conversations even if the OP is just wanting advice is now turned into debate whether they like it or not, it does seem a bit intimidating esp if the OP is quite sensitive and scared... Baby club is kinda becoming a competitive place a whipping post if you like for some mums to show off and flame at others less experienced.
insecurity on their part imo ;)


----------



## cherryglitter

StirCrazy said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> Really starting to think I might not bother coming on here anymore and I wonder how many other people feel the same!
> 
> I feel the same :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I think you have a point. We have noticed the recent atmosphere in the Baby Club; but while a zero tolerance policy might calm things down a bit, it's a bit hypocritical when trying to encourage others to be tolerant. *At the moment we are just keeping an eye* on the persistent offenders that use the BC (to undermine others) to make themselves feel better (or '_seem_' to enjoy flaming).
> 
> Things would be very boring if everyone thought/reacted the same... but a little tact and respect goes a long way :)Click to expand...
> 
> All along I thought we were all roaming free, little did we know :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Come on too strong and you get called a fascist :lol:, do nothing and you have a riot... sometimes the best thing to do is just keep an eye on things until you have a solid plan of how to put things back on track. We'd be pretty bad administrators if we just turned a blind eye and pretended everything was ok, all the time :lol:Click to expand...

There are some people out there just looking for an argument and im glad you have the time to be hot on people's cases!! :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

I want to be an admin! I want to tell people off! :brat:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Nut_Shake said:


> I want to be an admin! I want to tell people off! :brat:

I was just thinking the exact same thing and wondering how you become one!!! :haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

Nut shake!! Your username makes me laugh :rofl:

Is a literal 'nut' shake or a nut milkshake reference?!

Or something different and i've just gone off completely!!


----------



## Lost_Plot

I think that people are so scared of making the wrong decision with their parenting that they feel they have to defend their choice to the death in order to reassure themselves that they're doing the right thing. Factor in sleep loss, hormones, screaming babies etc and things get out of hand.

Personally I don't think there is one "right" way of bringing up a child we all have different lifestyles, we're all different people and all babies are different. Even if you bring up one child one way doesn't mean the same method will work for your second child. 

It's all so scary and we suffer from information overload from the media and suchlike and then it all changes from one year to the next it's hard to know what you should be doing from one day to the next.

I love learning from all the different ways of parenting on here I've learned far more on here than I could have from a book and this place makes me feel normal.


----------



## Nut_Shake

cherryglitter said:


> Nut shake!! Your username makes me laugh :rofl:
> 
> Is a literal 'nut' shake or a nut milkshake reference?!
> 
> Or something different and i've just gone off completely!!

Well, my name is Natalie, but my uncle calls me Nutty, lol. My surname is Sheikh, pronounced like Shake.

Sooooo, i suppose my username ended up sounding like i named myself after a nut flavoured milk shake :haha: Mmmmm, milk shake...


----------



## polo_princess

What you have to do if you want to be a mod is PM me a 150 word piece on why you want to be a mod and why you think you'd make a good one









LOL joking ... dont you dare spam my inbox haha


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

polo_princess said:


> What you have to do if you want to be a mod is PM me a 150 word piece on why you want to be a mod and why you think you'd make a good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL joking ... dont you dare spam my inbox haha

:rofl: I did wonder just how many messages you would get!!


----------



## BigMumma01

newly-wed77 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I want to be an admin! I want to tell people off! :brat:
> 
> I was just thinking the exact same thing and wondering how you become one!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Me 3!!!!


----------



## PepsiChic

part of the problem is people posting in the wrong section.

for example if you want to know about weaning and you mihht be doing it early. post in the weaning forum not the baby club. that way instead of starting a debate you might get the anwsers you need from a more select group.

that goes for FF, BF, co-sleeping, and many other things.

its the debates that get carried away. but there would be less debates if people posted their threads in the right forums.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

BigMumma01 said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I want to be an admin! I want to tell people off! :brat:
> 
> I was just thinking the exact same thing and wondering how you become one!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Me 3!!!!Click to expand...

There ya go! Three fab mummies volunteering!!! xx


----------



## helen1234

polo_princess said:


> What you have to do if you want to be a mod is PM me a 150 word piece on why you want to be a mod and why you think you'd make a good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL joking ... dont you dare spam my inbox haha

she doesnt mean it, she being serious, i'd send your pm's twice just so she knows your being serious on the matter :haha:


----------



## StirCrazy

newly-wed77 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I want to be an admin! I want to tell people off! :brat:
> 
> I was just thinking the exact same thing and wondering how you become one!!! :haha:Click to expand...

You really really don't want to be one :lol: No matter what you do/say, you'll always have at least one person that thinks that it should have been done/said better or differently :rofl:


----------



## binxyboo

The posts that can annoy me, are when you post saying something like 'Help, my baby won't sleep through the night' and someone will always reply with 'I can't help you with your problem, but I just wanted to let you know that my LO has slept through since they were 2 weeks old'.
Well, thats just DANDY for you. Way to make me feel like I am really failing!


----------



## Nut_Shake

polo_princess said:


> What you have to do if you want to be a mod is PM me a 150 word piece on why you want to be a mod and why you think you'd make a good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL joking ... dont you dare spam my inbox haha

Only 150 words to explain how great i'd be?? I'll get working on it now... :haha:


----------



## BigMumma01

StirCrazy said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I want to be an admin! I want to tell people off! :brat:
> 
> I was just thinking the exact same thing and wondering how you become one!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You really really don't want to be one :lol: No matter what you do/say, you'll always have at least one person that thinks that it should have been done/said better or differently :rofl:Click to expand...

Tell them to stick it in their pipe and smoke it !!!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

StirCrazy said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I want to be an admin! I want to tell people off! :brat:
> 
> I was just thinking the exact same thing and wondering how you become one!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You really really don't want to be one :lol: No matter what you do/say, you'll always have at least one person that thinks that it should have been done/said better or differently :rofl:Click to expand...

Oooh, it sounds just like my real job!! :haha:


----------



## moomoo

I reckon, too many ladies stuck indoors with mental babies. Bored... And yes I agree with a lot of posting in the wrong forums... :dohh:


----------



## PepsiChic

Nut_Shake said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> What you have to do if you want to be a mod is PM me a 150 word piece on why you want to be a mod and why you think you'd make a good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL joking ... dont you dare spam my inbox haha
> 
> Only 150 words to explain how great i'd be?? I'll get working on it now... :haha:Click to expand...

OOPS! i thought it said 1500, better send another one


----------



## Nut_Shake

binxyboo said:


> The posts that can annoy me, are when you post saying something like 'Help, my baby won't sleep through the night' and someone will always reply with 'I can't help you with your problem, but I just wanted to let you know that my LO has slept through since they were 2 weeks old'.
> Well, thats just DANDY for you. Way to make me feel like I am really failing!

:rofl:


----------



## aliss

PepsiChic said:


> part of the problem is people posting in the wrong section.
> 
> for example if you want to know about weaning and you mihht be doing it early. post in the weaning forum not the baby club. that way instead of starting a debate you might get the anwsers you need from a more select group.
> 
> that goes for FF, BF, co-sleeping, and many other things.
> 
> its the debates that get carried away. but there would be less debates if people posted their threads in the right forums.

Have to agree as well. I cannot count the amount of times I've seen needless attitudes from people about a certain topic that they themselves have never even dealt with yet. I understand that everyone is entitled to an opinion and everyone can read information about a subject, but sometimes you really need to be in that situation to really understand iykwim? Like "I would never do X, it's wrong" - quite frankly, I'm sure some of the women who are considering "X" thought the same as well, 12-18 months ago.

It's sort of like how we may have been so judgmental on certain topics when we were pregnant (ie. pacificers, rocking to sleep, cosleeping), yet here we are in Baby Club and half of us (or more) have certainly changed our minds.


----------



## moomoo

binxyboo said:


> The posts that can annoy me, are when you post saying something like 'Help, my baby won't sleep through the night' and someone will always reply with 'I can't help you with your problem, but I just wanted to let you know that my LO has slept through since they were 2 weeks old'.
> Well, thats just DANDY for you. Way to make me feel like I am really failing!

Yes or my personal fave " my baby is having trouble gaining weight" and you get "oooh nothing to add but my baby is on the 1000th percentile for weight and length!" 

Cheers then! :rofl:


----------



## aliss

Nut_Shake said:


> binxyboo said:
> 
> 
> The posts that can annoy me, are when you post saying something like 'Help, my baby won't sleep through the night' and someone will always reply with 'I can't help you with your problem, but I just wanted to let you know that my LO has slept through since they were 2 weeks old'.
> Well, thats just DANDY for you. Way to make me feel like I am really failing!
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:

I can appreciate that as well... as I am a member of the coffee and red eye night club :coffee:

If it makes you feel any better, my aunt's first child slept through at 3 weeks, and her second child slept through at 5 years. She said it was karma :sleep: It made me feel better - LOL


----------



## kes_a

ive came across this.not on this site though.
a girl i no is a first time mum and her baby is 4months old.she now has the i no it all attitude and thinks shes above and better than other women.she keeps having bitchy outbursts on fb about pregnant women moaning about lack of sleep and aches and pains and to wait until babys born then they will have a reason to moan.it makes me laugh because when she was preg she moaned about the same things


----------



## BigMumma01

Wow this thread is going wild... Loving the positivity!

Let's all not sink to the same debths as some doughnuts on here though and start bitchin about them...

We need a bit of mummy power... Can u tell I have had a glass of wine tonight? I am feeling the love! Haha xxx


----------



## PepsiChic

wow i need some of your wine


----------



## PepsiChic

oo oo oo

on a side note, my buba is 5 months old today!!!!


----------



## binxyboo

PepsiChic said:


> wow i need some of your wine

I don't.
The last time I had a glass (or 4) Daniel decided to wake me the next morning at 5:15am by happily singing and screeching very loudly from his cot!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

BigMumma01 said:


> Wow this thread is going wild... Loving the positivity!
> 
> Let's all not sink to the same debths as some doughnuts on here though and start bitchin about them...
> 
> We need a bit of mummy power... Can u tell I have had a glass of wine tonight? I am feeling the love! Haha xxx

mmmm, wine! :wine:

I've still not had any booze since I found out I was pregnant! I really could manage a glass now.... though I'd be asleep in 5 mins haha!


----------



## BigMumma01

PepsiChic said:


> oo oo oo
> 
> on a side note, my buba is 5 months old today!!!!

Time just flies doesn't it!!!!! Congrats xxx

louie is 6months exactly Christmas day... Where on earth has half a year gone!!?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PepsiChic said:


> oo oo oo
> 
> on a side note, my buba is 5 months old today!!!!

Ah, Happy 5 month birthday!! 

Mine is 6 weeks old today! xx


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

binxyboo said:


> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> wow i need some of your wine
> 
> I don't.
> The last time I had a glass (or 4) Daniel decided to wake me the next morning at 5:15am by happily singing and screeching very loudly from his cot!!Click to expand...

Ruby did the same last time I had more than one glass!:dohh:


----------



## BigMumma01

newly-wed77 said:


> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> Wow this thread is going wild... Loving the positivity!
> 
> Let's all not sink to the same debths as some doughnuts on here though and start bitchin about them...
> 
> We need a bit of mummy power... Can u tell I have had a glass of wine tonight? I am feeling the love! Haha xxx
> 
> mmmm, wine! :wine:
> 
> I've still not had any booze since I found out I was pregnant! I really could manage a glass now.... though I'd be asleep in 5 mins haha!Click to expand...

This is the 1st glass in 14 months lol haha.. I was due to have a meal out with my baby group mums tonight which got cancelled due to the dam snow so I am having my own christmas drink snd watching father of the bride!


----------



## SKATERBUN

I've had a massive 1/2 litre bottle of beer, JD and coke and Southern comfort and lemo, and I'm not drunk but chilled! :D Ive only just got back into having a tipple since having LO....Poor DH is tee total due to health reasons poor thing


----------



## binxyboo

Mum2b_Claire said:


> binxyboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> wow i need some of your wine
> 
> I don't.
> The last time I had a glass (or 4) Daniel decided to wake me the next morning at 5:15am by happily singing and screeching very loudly from his cot!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ruby did the same last time I had more than one glass!:dohh:Click to expand...

Any other morning, and he sleeps in til 7am ish and wakes by gently cooing and babbling to his toys.
But it is as if he knows when I have had a drink the night before. He always wakes super early and super loudly!!


----------



## PepsiChic

aww congrats on the 6 month old, and to the 6 week old! 

and wow i can beat most of you, i havent drank alcohol for....(drum roll)...3 years!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

BigMumma01 said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> Wow this thread is going wild... Loving the positivity!
> 
> Let's all not sink to the same debths as some doughnuts on here though and start bitchin about them...
> 
> We need a bit of mummy power... Can u tell I have had a glass of wine tonight? I am feeling the love! Haha xxx
> 
> mmmm, wine! :wine:
> 
> I've still not had any booze since I found out I was pregnant! I really could manage a glass now.... though I'd be asleep in 5 mins haha!Click to expand...
> 
> This is the 1st glass in 14 months lol haha.. I was due to have a meal out with my baby group mums tonight which got cancelled due to the dam snow so I am having my own christmas drink snd watching father of the bride!Click to expand...

I am so tempted to open a bottle but know I won't stay awake long! am exhausted! plus hubby is stuck at work tonight because of the snow so it's my first night alone with Holly, can't manage the night feed drunk haha!!


----------



## cherryglitter

https://jchollick1.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/desperados_00.jpgHas anyone ever had a drink called Desperados?!

Now its beer with tequila. Sounds HORRIFIC. But I was so shocked at how nice it tasted!


----------



## SKATERBUN

BigMumma01 said:


> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> oo oo oo
> 
> on a side note, my buba is 5 months old today!!!!
> 
> Time just flies doesn't it!!!!! Congrats xxx
> 
> louie is 6months exactly Christmas day... Where on earth has half a year gone!!?Click to expand...

Me and you were meant to have our babies on the same day werent we, louie came early and I was 2 weeks late with my Kate LOL :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PepsiChic said:


> aww congrats on the 6 month old, and to the 6 week old!
> 
> and wow i can beat most of you, i havent drank alcohol for....(drum roll)...3 years!

good stuff!! I haven't actually missed it in the last 11 months, but a wee tipple would be yummy haha


----------



## moomoo

cherryglitter said:


> Has anyone ever had a drink called Desperados?!
> 
> Now its beer with tequila. Sounds HORRIFIC. But I was so shocked at how nice it tasted!

:sick:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

cherryglitter said:


> Has anyone ever had a drink called Desperados?!
> 
> Now its beer with tequila. Sounds HORRIFIC. But I was so shocked at how nice it tasted!

Nope!! but may have to try!!


----------



## BigMumma01

SKATERBUN said:


> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> oo oo oo
> 
> on a side note, my buba is 5 months old today!!!!
> 
> Time just flies doesn't it!!!!! Congrats xxx
> 
> louie is 6months exactly Christmas day... Where on earth has half a year gone!!?Click to expand...
> 
> Me and you were meant to have our babies on the same day werent we, louie came early and I was 2 weeks late with my Kate LOL :haha:Click to expand...

Arhhhhh yeahhhh I remember!!!! Wow... How are u getting on babe?!! Xxx


----------



## cherryglitter

Sorry for the MASSIVE picture.
Just incase you miss it really ;)


----------



## PepsiChic

i dont know why i stopped. i just didnt want anything with alcohol in it. i didnt go out of my way not to drink, i just rather have some fizzy water. 

bizzare i know.


----------



## cherryglitter

newly-wed77 said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever had a drink called Desperados?!
> 
> Now its beer with tequila. Sounds HORRIFIC. But I was so shocked at how nice it tasted!
> 
> Nope!! but may have to try!!Click to expand...

If you like corona, you will love this lol!
It was sooo nice. I've never had tequila before either so was a bit dubious!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

moomoo said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever had a drink called Desperados?!
> 
> Now its beer with tequila. Sounds HORRIFIC. But I was so shocked at how nice it tasted!
> 
> :sick:Click to expand...

Agreed!!!

As for Nasty bitchy people, I say ban the lot of them :muaha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

cherryglitter said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever had a drink called Desperados?!
> 
> Now its beer with tequila. Sounds HORRIFIC. But I was so shocked at how nice it tasted!
> 
> Nope!! but may have to try!!Click to expand...
> 
> If you like corona, you will love this lol!
> It was sooo nice. I've never had tequila before either so was a bit dubious!Click to expand...

I do like Corona and I like Tequila too! but have never seen that drink anywhere! am still giggling at the size of the picture haha!!!!


----------



## cherryglitter

Lol I didn't mean to pick such a big one!
I do love it though. I really thought :puke: as well at the thought of it. But I tried it and it's reallllly nice. Haven't seen it in sainsburys though as I was on a mission to find it.

Only got it at the pub :(


----------



## aliss

I haven't had a drink since August 2009. I said I would when LO started sleeping through (or at least only one night waking).... I might have a glass in 2013 or whenever. Geez


----------



## PepsiChic

cherryglitter said:


> https://jchollick1.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/desperados_00.jpgHas anyone ever had a drink called Desperados?!
> 
> Now its beer with tequila. Sounds HORRIFIC. But I was so shocked at how nice it tasted!

i just wanted to quote this to make the big alcoholic drink appear on my screen twice.

mmmm


----------



## cherryglitter

PepsiChic said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever had a drink called Desperados?!
> 
> Now its beer with tequila. Sounds HORRIFIC. But I was so shocked at how nice it tasted!
> 
> i just wanted to quote this to make the big alcoholic drink appear on my screen twice.
> 
> mmmmClick to expand...

My mouth is actually watering LOL. Not a good sign.


----------



## SKATERBUN

BigMumma01 said:


> SKATERBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> oo oo oo
> 
> on a side note, my buba is 5 months old today!!!!
> 
> Time just flies doesn't it!!!!! Congrats xxx
> 
> louie is 6months exactly Christmas day... Where on earth has half a year gone!!?Click to expand...
> 
> Me and you were meant to have our babies on the same day werent we, louie came early and I was 2 weeks late with my Kate LOL :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Arhhhhh yeahhhh I remember!!!! Wow... How are u getting on babe?!! XxxClick to expand...

very well suprisingly thank you! I'm just totally exhausted much of the time, but arnt we all, loving Bnb to come and vent and the advice well I wouldnt know half as much if I didnt join baby club. I know a lot of people sort of never cam back online after 3rd Tri. God this is my meeee time I so need it, so really glad you have highlighted the old bickering bitching thing as it was starting to get on my nerves to and I was also thinking of going elsewhere lol
Yes the summer seems like a distant memory now, all that panting sweating and fake contractions, doesnt seem real now :haha:

LO is growing sooooo fast, she weighs near on 18 1/2 lbs, and has outgrown her 6-9 month old sleepysuits already, see thats late ones for you!
You sound like you are having fun with little louie, you ask some pretty relevant questions, so dont get put off by anyone, I still stalk ya :thumbup: xxx


----------



## PepsiChic

i just dribbled does that count as mouth watering?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PepsiChic said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> https://jchollick1.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/desperados_00.jpgHas anyone ever had a drink called Desperados?!
> 
> Now its beer with tequila. Sounds HORRIFIC. But I was so shocked at how nice it tasted!
> 
> i just wanted to quote this to make the big alcoholic drink appear on my screen twice.
> 
> mmmmClick to expand...

:rofl:

We really need a 'like' button on here, like on FB, I like lots of posts but don't always want to quote and comment! Campaign for a like button! LOL


----------



## SKATERBUN

cherryglitter said:


> Lol I didn't mean to pick such a big one!
> I do love it though. I really thought :puke: as well at the thought of it. But I tried it and it's reallllly nice. Haven't seen it in sainsburys though as I was on a mission to find it.
> 
> Only got it at the pub :(

I've got to make it my mission too!!! :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## BigMumma01

PepsiChic said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> https://jchollick1.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/desperados_00.jpgHas anyone ever had a drink called Desperados?!
> 
> Now its beer with tequila. Sounds HORRIFIC. But I was so shocked at how nice it tasted!
> 
> i just wanted to quote this to make the big alcoholic drink appear on my screen twice.
> 
> mmmmClick to expand...

This made me laugh out loud so thought I'd do again!!!!

Haha

love u ladies .... Thank u all for reminding me why I come on here!!


----------



## lauralora

i think the people who leave nasty comments are control freaks, 'your baby should do this, shouldnt do that' bla bla bla!!

annoys me very muchly lol x


----------



## SKATERBUN

^ Very Merry Baby Club! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PepsiChic

BigMumma01 said:


> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> https://jchollick1.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/desperados_00.jpgHas anyone ever had a drink called Desperados?!
> 
> Now its beer with tequila. Sounds HORRIFIC. But I was so shocked at how nice it tasted!
> 
> i just wanted to quote this to make the big alcoholic drink appear on my screen twice.
> 
> mmmmClick to expand...
> 
> This made me laugh out loud so thought I'd do again!!!!
> 
> HahaClick to expand...

lol thats the 4th time...oops make that 5th. im getting drunk looking at it


----------



## sophie c

love thhis thread xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

SKATERBUN said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> Lol I didn't mean to pick such a big one!
> I do love it though. I really thought :puke: as well at the thought of it. But I tried it and it's reallllly nice. Haven't seen it in sainsburys though as I was on a mission to find it.
> 
> Only got it at the pub :(
> 
> I've got to make it my mission too!!! :thumbup: :flower:Click to expand...

Me too!!!!


----------



## SKATERBUN

^ lets have a desperados night! we can all find a bottle of it and then we can all drink it when we online and give it marks out of 10, if we like it we can drink more ! :D


Do you need salt and lemos with it?? :D 

DH said is there a worm at the bottom:wacko::wacko:


----------



## BigMumma01

SKATERBUN said:


> ^ lets have a desperados night! we can all find a bottle of it and then we can all drink it when we online and give it marks out of 10, if we like it we can drink more ! :D
> 
> 
> Do you need salt and lemos with it?? :D
> 
> DH said is there a worm at the bottom:wacko::wacko:

That's a plan made of steel!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

SKATERBUN said:


> ^ lets have a desperados night! we can all find a bottle of it and then we can all drink it when we online and give it marks out of 10, if we like it we can drink more ! :D
> 
> 
> Do you need salt and lemos with it?? :D
> 
> DH said is there a worm at the bottom:wacko::wacko:

LOVE this idea!! but I don't want a worm lol, that always makes me wanna puke!! x


----------



## SKATERBUN

whats the worm all about anyway?? doesn anyone know lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

SKATERBUN said:


> whats the worm all about anyway?? doesn anyone know lol

I googled it lol, this is what it came up with....

The worm is only found in mescal (mezcal). The adding of a worm to tequila is prohibited by the Mexican Standards Authority. The worm is one of a number of species that feed on the agave plants that mescal is made from and was first added in the 1950's as part of a marketing gimmick. A mescal containing a worm is usually labelled 'con gusanos' meaning 'with worm'.

Read more: https://wiki.answers.com/Q/Why_is_there_a_worm_in_a_tequila_bottle#ixzz18VbnDkHL


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PepsiChic said:


> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> https://jchollick1.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/desperados_00.jpgHas anyone ever had a drink called Desperados?!
> 
> Now its beer with tequila. Sounds HORRIFIC. But I was so shocked at how nice it tasted!
> 
> i just wanted to quote this to make the big alcoholic drink appear on my screen twice.
> 
> mmmmClick to expand...
> 
> This made me laugh out loud so thought I'd do again!!!!
> 
> HahaClick to expand...
> 
> lol thats the 4th time...oops make that 5th. im getting drunk looking at itClick to expand...

Sorry, I couldn't resist seeing it again! :rofl: xx


----------



## SKATERBUN

^ looks very tempting! If I ever get a bottle I may find a fake plastic worm and put it in and show DH! :D :D :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: plastic worms are good. real ones are not. fact!


----------



## SKATERBUN

so is plastic poo!!! :haha::haha::haha: I've always wanted to own a plastic poo


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

SKATERBUN said:


> so is plastic poo!!! :haha::haha::haha: I've always wanted to own a plastic poo

YES! Though I have only seen them in curly dog poo shape, never in real poo shape lol


----------



## peanut84

can i just say ..i love this post it has turned to be just all the ladies havin a good chin wag about allsorts and its nice to see..it really does show u how nice we all can be..and like one of the other ladies said it really does remind you why we all come on here!!

and i must say the havin adrink them comin on here for a gossip count me in...

And to the OP i agree that if u aint got anything nice to say dont say it at all!!!

Congrats to all of mummies!!


----------



## SKATERBUN

same here, lets make one, dragons den idea! :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## BigMumma01

newly-wed77 said:


> SKATERBUN said:
> 
> 
> so is plastic poo!!! :haha::haha::haha: I've always wanted to own a plastic poo
> 
> YES! Though I have only seen them in curly dog poo shape, never in real poo shape lolClick to expand...

I love the fact u googles about the worm! Hahahhahahahaha


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

BigMumma01 said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKATERBUN said:
> 
> 
> so is plastic poo!!! :haha::haha::haha: I've always wanted to own a plastic poo
> 
> YES! Though I have only seen them in curly dog poo shape, never in real poo shape lolClick to expand...
> 
> I love the fact u googles about the worm! HahahhahahahahaClick to expand...

:rofl: I like to find answers! otherwise I wonder about things for ages!! hehe!


----------



## PepsiChic

newly-wed77 said:


> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> https://jchollick1.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/desperados_00.jpgHas anyone ever had a drink called Desperados?!
> 
> Now its beer with tequila. Sounds HORRIFIC. But I was so shocked at how nice it tasted!
> 
> i just wanted to quote this to make the big alcoholic drink appear on my screen twice.
> 
> mmmmClick to expand...
> 
> This made me laugh out loud so thought I'd do again!!!!
> 
> HahaClick to expand...
> 
> lol thats the 4th time...oops make that 5th. im getting drunk looking at itClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist seeing it again! :rofl: xxClick to expand...

this one is for the admins who do such a lovely job of keeping us in control (i love seeing this bottle!)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

peanut84 said:


> can i just say ..i love this post it has turned to be just all the ladies havin a good chin wag about allsorts and its nice to see..it really does show u how nice we all can be..and like one of the other ladies said it really does remind you why we all come on here!!
> 
> and i must say the havin adrink them comin on here for a gossip count me in...
> 
> And to the OP i agree that if u aint got anything nice to say dont say it at all!!!
> 
> Congrats to all of mummies!!

Totally agree, this is a lovely thread, and even though I am real tired, I'm loving nattering with everyone! xx


----------



## BigMumma01

BigMumma01 said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKATERBUN said:
> 
> 
> so is plastic poo!!! :haha::haha::haha: I've always wanted to own a plastic poo
> 
> YES! Though I have only seen them in curly dog poo shape, never in real poo shape lolClick to expand...
> 
> I love the fact u googles about the worm! HahahhahahahahaClick to expand...

Errrrrr too much wine.. "googles"?!? Think I meant "googled" woops


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

SKATERBUN said:


> same here, lets make one, dragons den idea! :thumbup: :haha:

Yes! Theo Profiterole (have no hope of spelling his real name) would LOVE it!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PepsiChic said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> https://jchollick1.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/desperados_00.jpgHas anyone ever had a drink called Desperados?!
> 
> Now its beer with tequila. Sounds HORRIFIC. But I was so shocked at how nice it tasted!
> 
> i just wanted to quote this to make the big alcoholic drink appear on my screen twice.
> 
> mmmmClick to expand...
> 
> This made me laugh out loud so thought I'd do again!!!!
> 
> HahaClick to expand...
> 
> lol thats the 4th time...oops make that 5th. im getting drunk looking at itClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist seeing it again! :rofl: xxClick to expand...
> 
> this one is for the admins who do such a lovely job of keeping us in control (i love seeing this bottle!)Click to expand...


I think we need a bottle on every page....!!


----------



## PepsiChic

thats 2 on this page!

and big mumma01, thankyou for the friend request! i now have 2 friends!

god that sounds bad haha


----------



## BigMumma01

PepsiChic said:


> thats 2 on this page!
> 
> and big mumma01, thankyou for the friend request! i now have 2 friends!
> 
> god that sounds bad haha

Your welcome babe!!! It's nice to stay in contact with people who r lovely xxxx always feel free to PM me XX


----------



## rachxbaby1x

This Thread is fab and u ladies r hilarious! I am actually LOL at ur posts hehehehehehehehe xxxxxxxx
Good job girlies xxxxxxxxx 


PS I like wine....yum yum xxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well ladies, it's time that my weary head hit my pillow, I just thought I would say
THANK YOU

to you all for the loveliness and giggles on this thread, its been a crappy night with hubby stuck at work due to the snow but you've kept me giggling!

I'll be back to repost the bottle tomorrow :haha:

nighty night xx


----------



## peanut84

newly-wed77 said:


> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> https://jchollick1.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/desperados_00.jpgHas anyone ever had a drink called Desperados?!
> 
> Now its beer with tequila. Sounds HORRIFIC. But I was so shocked at how nice it tasted!
> 
> i just wanted to quote this to make the big alcoholic drink appear on my screen twice.
> 
> mmmmClick to expand...
> 
> This made me laugh out loud so thought I'd do again!!!!
> 
> HahaClick to expand...
> 
> lol thats the 4th time...oops make that 5th. im getting drunk looking at itClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist seeing it again! :rofl: xxClick to expand...
> 
> this one is for the admins who do such a lovely job of keeping us in control (i love seeing this bottle!)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we need a bottle on every page....!!Click to expand...

love the fact that this bottle keeps popping up lol!!! so i thought id put it up one more time!


----------



## BigMumma01

newly-wed77 said:


> Well ladies, it's time that my weary head hit my pillow, I just thought I would say
> THANK YOU
> 
> to you all for the loveliness and giggles on this thread, its been a crappy night with hubby stuck at work due to the snow but you've kept me giggling!
> 
> I'll be back to repost the bottle tomorrow :haha:
> 
> nighty night xx

Me too night night yummy mummies!!! Stay in contact xxxxx


----------



## PepsiChic

rachxbaby1x said:


> This Thread is fab and u ladies r hilarious! I am actually LOL at ur posts hehehehehehehehe xxxxxxxx
> Good job girlies xxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> PS I like wine....yum yum xxxx

hun go into your signature delete all that stuff in there and type:



in between those put:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/9mot.png

so it reads
[url]https://lb1f.lilypie.com/9mot.png[/url] 

without the spaces


----------



## PepsiChic

BigMumma01 said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, it's time that my weary head hit my pillow, I just thought I would say
> THANK YOU
> 
> to you all for the loveliness and giggles on this thread, its been a crappy night with hubby stuck at work due to the snow but you've kept me giggling!
> 
> I'll be back to repost the bottle tomorrow :haha:
> 
> nighty night xx
> 
> Me too night night yummy mummies!!! Stay in contact xxxxxClick to expand...

na night ladies!


----------



## SKATERBUN

newly-wed77 said:


> Well ladies, it's time that my weary head hit my pillow, I just thought I would say
> THANK YOU
> 
> to you all for the loveliness and giggles on this thread, its been a crappy night with hubby stuck at work due to the snow but you've kept me giggling!
> 
> I'll be back to repost the bottle tomorrow :haha:
> 
> nighty night xx

I'm really getting drunk now so I may drop off too soon!!! What a great thread bigmumma :thumbup:

1st one to find this 'desperados' in a store near you is the winner:happydance:


----------



## PepsiChic

SKATERBUN said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, it's time that my weary head hit my pillow, I just thought I would say
> THANK YOU
> 
> to you all for the loveliness and giggles on this thread, its been a crappy night with hubby stuck at work due to the snow but you've kept me giggling!
> 
> I'll be back to repost the bottle tomorrow :haha:
> 
> nighty night xx
> 
> I'm really getting drunk now so I may drop off too soon!!! What a great thread bigmumma :thumbup:
> 
> 1st one to find this 'desperados' in a store near you is the winner:happydance:Click to expand...

your on! hubby is going to stop and look in the supermaket on way home from work! (he can drink it though)


----------



## BigMumma01

SKATERBUN said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, it's time that my weary head hit my pillow, I just thought I would say
> THANK YOU
> 
> to you all for the loveliness and giggles on this thread, its been a crappy night with hubby stuck at work due to the snow but you've kept me giggling!
> 
> I'll be back to repost the bottle tomorrow :haha:
> 
> nighty night xx
> 
> I'm really getting drunk now so I may drop off too soon!!! What a great thread bigmumma :thumbup
> 
> 1st one to find this 'desperados' in a store near you is the winner:happydance:Click to expand...


Babe I'm trying to add u as a friend but can't for some reason if j want try adding me xxx


----------



## SKATERBUN

^ I put all my settings on high security :dohh: I've also managed to delete a load of pepl by accident, what a plonker, got to start all over again


----------



## Little_Roo

Couldnt agree more hun!! I used to come on here waaaaay more but all the bitchy took over so i just pop on every now and again. FFS being a new mummy is hard enoiugh without all the bullying and bitching!! xx


----------



## rachxbaby1x

PepsiChic said:


> rachxbaby1x said:
> 
> 
> This Thread is fab and u ladies r hilarious! I am actually LOL at ur posts hehehehehehehehe xxxxxxxx
> Good job girlies xxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> PS I like wine....yum yum xxxx
> 
> hun go into your signature delete all that stuff in there and type:
> 
> 
> 
> in between those put:
> https://lb1f.lilypie.com/9mot.png
> 
> 
> 
> so it reads
> [url]https://lb1f.lilypie.com/9mot.png[/url]
> 
> without the spacesClick to expand...


Thanks Pepsichic

x:thumbup:


----------



## SKATERBUN

BigMumma01 said:


> SKATERBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, it's time that my weary head hit my pillow, I just thought I would say
> THANK YOU
> 
> to you all for the loveliness and giggles on this thread, its been a crappy night with hubby stuck at work due to the snow but you've kept me giggling!
> 
> I'll be back to repost the bottle tomorrow :haha:
> 
> nighty night xx
> 
> I'm really getting drunk now so I may drop off too soon!!! What a great thread bigmumma :thumbup
> 
> 1st one to find this 'desperados' in a store near you is the winner:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Babe I'm trying to add u as a friend but can't for some reason if j want try adding me xxxClick to expand...

I added you :thumbup:


----------



## cherryglitter

:rofl:

There's no worm unless I GULPED it down. Mmm. 

Im off to bed too, my eyelids are touching the floor along with my pelvic muscles.

G'NITE. :) 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

i know what you mean, but some people just like putting others down to make themselves feel better. 

Im always lovely to people unless they are mean to me then i wont be mean just very straight to the point lol


----------



## lilbumpblue

I agree hun...and can i just say Louie is gorgeous!!! x


----------



## Lost_Plot

PepsiChic said:


> oo oo oo
> 
> on a side note, my buba is 5 months old today!!!!

Ooh so is mine


----------



## PepsiChic

Lost_Plot said:


> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> oo oo oo
> 
> on a side note, my buba is 5 months old today!!!!
> 
> Ooh so is mineClick to expand...

july 18th?! awww

what time was he born? 6:38am for Barry :)


----------



## Lost_Plot

PepsiChic said:


> Lost_Plot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> oo oo oo
> 
> on a side note, my buba is 5 months old today!!!!
> 
> Ooh so is mineClick to expand...
> 
> july 18th?! awww
> 
> what time was he born? 6:38am for Barry :)Click to expand...

03:37 so my lil man is 3hrs and 1 min older except we're in different time zones lol


----------



## WW1

Loving the love, ladies :thumbup:

It's great to see a long thread which is a happy one!


----------



## PepsiChic

Lost_Plot said:


> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost_Plot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> oo oo oo
> 
> on a side note, my buba is 5 months old today!!!!
> 
> Ooh so is mineClick to expand...
> 
> july 18th?! awww
> 
> what time was he born? 6:38am for Barry :)Click to expand...
> 
> 03:37 so my lil man is 3hrs and 1 min older except we're in different time zones lolClick to expand...

yes we're 6 hours apart, so my LO would of been born at 12:38pm your time so your LO is 9 hours 1 minute older then mine!


----------



## ShanandBoc

BigMumma01 said:


> We all come on here to talk and get advice not to be judged and have nasty commentS put on posts or to make people feel bad!
> 
> If u don't have something nice to say don't say anything at all!
> 
> I personally have had quite a few of these on threads snd have been Reading them on other threads...
> 
> Come on ladies what's the need to be nasty and mean?!!
> 
> Really starting to think I might not bother coming on here anymore and I wonder how many other people feel the same!
> 
> To those who are lovely and have given great advice I salute u!! Hehe
> 
> Rant over ... Lol .... Xxx

I agree hun!!! :thumbup:

Clearly it makes some feel 'important' or better about themselves.....sad really!!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

ok, just made it threw this thread....and the only thing i'm walking away with is an overwhelming feeling to knock back a shot or two before bed tonight :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PrayinForBaby said:


> ok, just made it threw this thread....and the only thing i'm walking away with is an overwhelming feeling to knock back a shot or two before bed tonight :rofl:

:haha: I just re-read it and it made me laugh!! xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PepsiChic said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> https://jchollick1.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/desperados_00.jpgHas anyone ever had a drink called Desperados?!
> 
> Now its beer with tequila. Sounds HORRIFIC. But I was so shocked at how nice it tasted!
> 
> i just wanted to quote this to make the big alcoholic drink appear on my screen twice.
> 
> mmmmClick to expand...
> 
> This made me laugh out loud so thought I'd do again!!!!
> 
> HahaClick to expand...
> 
> lol thats the 4th time...oops make that 5th. im getting drunk looking at itClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist seeing it again! :rofl: xxClick to expand...
> 
> this one is for the admins who do such a lovely job of keeping us in control (i love seeing this bottle!)Click to expand...

Just because I said I would!! and it still makes me giggle! small things eh??


----------



## stepmummy

i read one comment once, a lady was struggling with her baby's feeding (FF) and came on here to ask if anyone had any suggestions. One person's useful comment was 'Breastfeed'. 

Jesus love, put a cork in it! Just because you've managed it, doesn't mean everyone else can! I hate that sanctimonious stuff more than anything.


----------



## peanut84

would like 2 say morninladies!! and hope we have awoke feelin refreshed 2day (some may have a little bit of a sore head lol) just thought id pop back in and see how we all are this mornin!! xx


----------



## Pessimistic

Oh well, I doubt they would say half the stuff to your face!


----------



## Dragonfly

I have noticed some amount of nit picking in threads, someone asks for help yet about 10 people will pick on a word she has said or someone else has and it spirals out of control into a massive debate where no one is helped at all! not just one thread I seen that happen a few times. Peopel are very easy offended by something thats not aimed at them and totally innocent. Also the hidden things people claim some posts mean. I dont know about anyone else but I say what I mean yet so many find something to insinuate in others posts and an imaginary battle started has risen. You can predict how threads will go in here also, I dont even answer some any more whichl is sad as I would offer help to a poster but since i know whats happening in that thread theres no point I would end up being accused or my post dissected and ripped to pieces. Also people justifying why they do this and that, no need to. I dont feel the need to as I do what I think is right and dont care who thinks its wrong so there for I dont need to say why I do stuff.


----------



## rachxbaby1x

Good Morning ladies, I hope ur all feeling refreshed.............cause im not! I'll be counting on u to keep me going again tonight lol xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xolily

well said OP.. funny how most of the mums i find to be the ones who are bitchy and nasty, have steered clear of this thread! :dance:


----------



## Lellow

Very true OP - I remember once on a thread about buying second hand baby furniture, a member wrote ''Well if you can't afford to buy your baby new things, then you shouldnt be having one''.....I was utterly dumbfounded!
That was in second-tri and thank goodness i moved swiftly on into third within the week.

But how awful tho!


----------



## EHM

I've noticed some ppl being very rude on here and even some of the bnb admin, which I find really annoying, I will not comment on threads like that.


----------



## jenkins

Aww missed this last night - was making, yes making my Xmas cards, dont know what's got into me :haha:

Brill to see a lighthearted fun thread, but I do agree that some people do think they are 'right' even when they don't actually have any real experience.

Anyhoos mmmeeerrrrrrryyyyyyy xxxxmmmmaaaassss!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxembobxx

I've been popping in to nosy at threads but haven't commented much due to fear of backlash. Every parent has differing views on how to raise their child, it doesn't mean it's right or wrong. As long as the outcome is a well-rounded, happy, healthy child does it really matter that we got there in different ways?
I have learnt a lot from babyandbump and am confident in parenting in the way we find suitable for us. To all those ladies that have helped another well done and keep up the good work x

Congrats to Dragonfly on your new addition. Another cutie-pie I see 

And congrats to Polo_Princess on becoming a mod. Don't know how you find the time to do it all tbh but I'm sure you'll do a great job.


----------



## xxembobxx

Btw I would love to see a "LIKE" button too.
Somtimes I don't feel I have anything useful to add but would like to show some support for a comment posted.


----------



## Dragonfly

Lellow said:


> Very true OP - I remember once on a thread about buying second hand baby furniture, a member wrote ''Well if you can't afford to buy your baby new things, then you shouldnt be having one''.....I was utterly dumbfounded!
> That was in second-tri and thank goodness i moved swiftly on into third within the week.
> 
> But how awful tho!

wow! nasty. I buy second hand things to save a few bob it dosnt mean someone cant afford their child, its recycling, better for environment and all. I hate judgemental people like that. Up on high horses. 

Thanks embob! he looks the same as WIlliam its weird! all sleeping now and i am up and should be cleaning but to lazy.


----------



## jenkins

xxembobxx said:


> Btw I would love to see a "LIKE" button too.
> Somtimes I don't feel I have anything useful to add but would like to show some support for a comment posted.

Me too:thumbup:


----------



## halas

i stear clear of the posts with the bitchy nasty thoughtless comments i dont want to get involved i am a woose lol, but be nice if it stopped i do find bc the worst for it maybe its because we are all so tired and cranky that we need somone to be mean to tho thats what oh is for (joking) remember goosefraba goosefraba....


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good morning ladies! I know I popped on earlier, but then LO had other ideas for me lol! Hope we are all well this morning! And Rachxbaby1x, I'll be counting on us all again too lol! It was nice to spend some 'happy time' on here!! xx


----------



## moomoo

Dragonfly said:


> Lellow said:
> 
> 
> Very true OP - I remember once on a thread about buying second hand baby furniture, a member wrote ''Well if you can't afford to buy your baby new things, then you shouldnt be having one''.....I was utterly dumbfounded!
> That was in second-tri and thank goodness i moved swiftly on into third within the week.
> 
> But how awful tho!
> 
> wow! Are some people really that stuck up!!? Nearly everything my LO has is second hand! I love te quirkiness and worn in looks personally! Plusthey are in it for such a small space of time!!Click to expand...


----------



## halas

Lellow said:


> Very true OP - I remember once on a thread about buying second hand baby furniture, a member wrote ''Well if you can't afford to buy your baby new things, then you shouldnt be having one''.....I was utterly dumbfounded!
> That was in second-tri and thank goodness i moved swiftly on into third within the week.
> 
> But how awful tho!

wow thats one awful comment i get second hand stuff and most of its like new and a fraction of the price


----------



## fluffpuffin

Dragonfly said:


> I have noticed some amount of nit picking in threads, someone asks for help yet about 10 people will pick on a word she has said or someone else has and it spirals out of control into a massive debate where no one is helped at all! not just one thread I seen that happen a few times. Peopel are very easy offended by something thats not aimed at them and totally innocent. Also the hidden things people claim some posts mean. I dont know about anyone else but I say what I mean yet so many find something to insinuate in others posts and an imaginary battle started has risen. You can predict how threads will go in here also, I dont even answer some any more whichl is sad as I would offer help to a poster but since i know whats happening in that thread theres no point I would end up being accused or my post dissected and ripped to pieces. Also people justifying why they do this and that, no need to. I dont feel the need to as I do what I think is right and dont care who thinks its wrong so there for I dont need to say why I do stuff.

I totally agree with this comment. I've noticed frequently that single words / phrases are taken out of context and put under the magnifying glass. when really maybe the person posting doesn't necessarily know how to best explain themselves, due to tiredness, distractions by their baby etc. - and rather than getting helpful comments they're getting slated or attacked.:nope:


----------



## cherryglitter

Mmmm Desperadossss!

You better all try it now ladies. TRUST ME, you will be really surprised!

I know I was. I was like EWWWWWW, im not drinking that. 
But I did, and I loved it! :rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

xxembobxx said:


> And congrats to Polo_Princess on becoming a mod. Don't know how you find the time to do it all tbh but I'm sure you'll do a great job.

Thank you ... but i think you might have me confused with someone or something else? Ive been a mod for over 2 years now ;)


----------



## Cat lady

cherryglitter said:


> Mmmm Desperadossss!
> 
> You better all try it now ladies. TRUST ME, you will be really surprised!
> 
> I know I was. I was like EWWWWWW, im not drinking that.
> But I did, and I loved it! :rofl:

You can buy them by the crate at Makkro! My dh loves them! Not my thang though!
xxx


----------



## kirstylm

well said, and well needed. xx


----------



## cherryglitter

Where's Makkro?! I don't think we have one of those where we are!! :'(


----------



## Cat lady

cherryglitter said:


> Where's Makkro?! I don't think we have one of those where we are!! :'(

Makkro is like a bookers, a wholesaler place!
xxx


----------



## Lost_Plot

https://www.makro.co.uk/servlet/PB/menu/-1_l2/index.html


----------



## hivechild

cherryglitter said:


> Mmmm Desperadossss!
> 
> You better all try it now ladies. TRUST ME, you will be really surprised!
> 
> I know I was. I was like EWWWWWW, im not drinking that.
> But I did, and I loved it! :rofl:

They used to have something like that here called Tequiza. It was yum!


----------



## PepsiChic

i want some Asti today (i named my cat after this stuff)

https://www.crackedkettle.com/store/images/martini_asti.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PepsiChic said:


> i want some Asti today (i named my cat after this stuff)
> 
> https://www.crackedkettle.com/store/images/martini_asti.jpg

I am loving the big bottle again! Might have to go find one!!

I just thought i'd add this as it made me giggle -----> :bunny:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

https://resources.barmano.com/brand-images/jagermeister-249-big.jpg

I haven't had this in ages! yum yum! xx


----------



## PepsiChic

i know i purposely went to find a big bottle to post.

lets see what strange smiles we can post that we dot see very often

i like this one :awww:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

haha thats a good one! I like this one too ------> :hangwashing:
I hate actually hanging it, but the pic is funky!!


----------



## PepsiChic

after all those bottles :drunk:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

haha, I love the face on this one


:shower:


----------



## BigMumma01

:tease::tease:How funny this thread is still going on! Haha


----------



## PepsiChic

BigMumma01 said:


> :tease::tease:How funny this thread is still going on! Haha

i know i feel like i never left :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PepsiChic said:


> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> :tease::tease:How funny this thread is still going on! Haha
> 
> i know i feel like i never left :wohoo:Click to expand...

it makes me smile lol! 
:headspin:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

newly-wed77 said:


> https://resources.barmano.com/brand-images/jagermeister-249-big.jpg
> 
> I haven't had this in ages! yum yum! xx

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

hey we need to have a thread where we all take a shot of jager together one night :haha:
 
I'll prob be bashed for that lol


----------



## GoogilyBear

I too have been victim to some nasty people :/

they dont seem to give a toss about my opinions, my choices, they try to tell me what they thinks best for me..

tbh ive often thought about leaving too.

still not talking much to the people on one of the main threads i follow because i feel asthough i am going to get judged for what i say and get told of for doing what i thinks best for me and my bump :/

it puts you on a right downer x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> https://resources.barmano.com/brand-images/jagermeister-249-big.jpg
> 
> I haven't had this in ages! yum yum! xx
> 
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> hey we need to have a thread where we all take a shot of jager together one night :haha:
> 
> I'll prob be bashed for that lolClick to expand...

Just one shot? lol I'm sure its illegal to just have one! :loopy:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh did I say one shot? I meant one bottle :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thats more like it!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Havin some red wine now lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good stuff!! :wine: enjoy!! x


----------



## PepsiChic

is noon too early for red wine? perhaps i should have a bottle of white


----------



## SKATERBUN

I have no booze tonight :(

Hey good news you can get the tequila beer in Makro but think you need a special card to buy stuff there dont you? :)


----------



## PepsiChic

i dont have any alcohol either, i still havent drank for 3 years, i think its almost 4 but my mind forgets with these baby brains.

i might treat myself to some non-alcoholic wine tomorrow though! (fizzy grape juice!)


----------



## BigMumma01

:drunk:I'm concerned my thread has turned into alcholics anonymous.... Or not as the case may be! Hahahahhaha


----------



## SKATERBUN

oh yes I have some of that too pepsi, where in missouri are you again?


----------



## SKATERBUN

BigMumma01 said:


> :drunk:I'm concerned my thread has turned into alcholics anonymous.... Or not as the case may be! Hahahahhaha

hehe :haha: well it is only 5 and a bit more days to Christmas now :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

SKATERBUN said:


> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> :drunk:I'm concerned my thread has turned into alcholics anonymous.... Or not as the case may be! Hahahahhaha
> 
> hehe :haha: well it is only 5 and a bit more days to Christmas now :DClick to expand...

any excuse!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Jay_x

I think there are some really lovely people on her & a handful that aren't. When someone is asking for advice, people feel the need to air their opinion when it's not constructive & definitely not needed.

I totally agree - if you haven't got anything nice to say then don't say it.

I personally don't spend alot of time in Baby Club anymore because of the nastiness. I have a peak now & again & end up feeling really cross that people get attacked so easily.

It's not like this in any of the other sections.

So..

PEACE! :hugs:


----------



## Jay_x

Ok, bit off topic there butting into your conversations :haha: xx


----------



## PepsiChic

BigMumma01 said:


> :drunk:I'm concerned my thread has turned into alcholics anonymous.... Or not as the case may be! Hahahahhaha

i'll be a proud member of the AA, but im not alcoholic nor very anonymous lol



SKATERBUN said:


> oh yes I have some of that too pepsi, where in missouri are you again?

im in hillsboro, 63050


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Jay_x said:


> Ok, bit off topic there butting into your conversations :haha: xx

:haha: everyone is welcome into this conversation!!! we will talk about everything and anything lol xx


----------



## PepsiChic

Jay_x said:


> Ok, bit off topic there butting into your conversations :haha: xx

:hugs: grab a drink and join in!


----------



## pheobe

worse thing for me is when you are offended by something and say so only then to get jumped on, I've seriously been debating whether to delete my account recently but for the handful I think should have there laptops thrown in the bin lol there are 200 minimum more who are amazing. 

Shame how a small minority ruin something for the rest - I guess thats life all over though!

xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PepsiChic said:


> Jay_x said:
> 
> 
> Ok, bit off topic there butting into your conversations :haha: xx
> 
> :hugs: grab a drink and join in!Click to expand...

A BIG drink :rofl:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Bacardi & coke anyone :haha: 

I agree with the 2 new ladies there are some awful people! bullies in fact!


----------



## PepsiChic

newly-wed77 said:


> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay_x said:
> 
> 
> Ok, bit off topic there butting into your conversations :haha: xx
> 
> :hugs: grab a drink and join in!Click to expand...
> 
> A BIG drink :rofl:Click to expand...

 :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

lilbumpblue said:


> Bacardi & coke anyone :haha:
> 
> I agree with the 2 new ladies there are some awful people! bullies in fact!

Just for you! :haha:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e0/Bacardi_%28on_white%29.jpg


----------



## PepsiChic

you know, despite the horrible bullies and whatnot, this is a pretty awesom forum. How on earth did mums survive without BnB before?!?!

Plus for the small handful of bullies and whatnot theres 3 more handfuls of wonderful, loving, generous people.

sadly theres bullies in every corner of life, school, family, work, internet.

we just have to choose, be a bully or be above a bully.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

We don't do bullies on this thread, we do the following things:

- Respect
- Kindness
- Listening
- Offering honest (but fair and nice) advice
- Big pictures of alcohol
- Welcoming people to chat
- Smileys
- Friendship
- Silliness!!

I'm sending this guy round to anyone who is nasty!!! :ninja:


----------



## PepsiChic

newly-wed77 said:


> We don't do bullies on this thread, we do the following things:
> 
> - Respect
> - Kindness
> - Listening
> - Offering honest (but fair and nice) advice
> - Big pictures of alcohol
> - Welcoming people to chat
> - Smileys
> - Friendship
> - Silliness!!
> 
> I'm sending this guy round to anyone who is nasty!!! :ninja:

- chocolate cake
- chocolate buttons
- more chocolate


----------



## lilbumpblue

why thank you but...no coke?? ...oh sod it il take it straight rofl!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

pepsi i now need chocolate!!!!!!!


----------



## SKATERBUN

PepsiChic said:


> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> :drunk:I'm concerned my thread has turned into alcholics anonymous.... Or not as the case may be! Hahahahhaha
> 
> i'll be a proud member of the AA, but im not alcoholic nor very anonymous lol
> 
> 
> 
> SKATERBUN said:
> 
> 
> oh yes I have some of that too pepsi, where in missouri are you again?Click to expand...
> 
> im in hillsboro, 63050Click to expand...

ahhh! Its just i went to st louis @ christmas 6 years ago and you reminded me of the route 66 brewery in the shopping mall :beer: :D I think its closed down now


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh now you bring out the bacardi n coke...Yay!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

lilbumpblue said:


> why thank you but...no coke?? ...oh sod it il take it straight rofl!!

You can have coke if you want, but just a little bit :haha:

https://newtech.aurum3.com/images/coke.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PepsiChic said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> We don't do bullies on this thread, we do the following things:
> 
> - Respect
> - Kindness
> - Listening
> - Offering honest (but fair and nice) advice
> - Big pictures of alcohol
> - Welcoming people to chat
> - Smileys
> - Friendship
> - Silliness!!
> 
> I'm sending this guy round to anyone who is nasty!!! :ninja:
> 
> - chocolate cake
> - chocolate buttons
> - more chocolateClick to expand...


mmmmmmmmm!!!! yum!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'll join you lovely ladies in a drink :drunk: because it's my birthday woohooo :cake: :D xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ttc_lolly said:


> I'll join you lovely ladies in a drink :drunk: because it's my birthday woohooo :cake: :D xx

The birthday girl deserves a huge drink!! your tipple of choice?? xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

ooooh decisions decisions :haha: it'll have to be rose wine!! a few bottles should do ;) x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Here you go!! From all of us at BnB!! :haha:

https://image.ec21.com/image/vsanchor/oimg_GC03582031_CA03582429/Portell_Rose_Wine.jpg


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

its 10 pm and LO is wide awake...this thread will entertain me for a while


----------



## samzi

i would so have a bacardi and orange right now if i could. But obviously i cant :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy Birthday!

Hope you like ck underwear!

https://images.paraorkut.com/img/pics/images/h/hot_guy-12791.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

samzi said:


> i would so have a bacardi and orange right now if i could. But obviously i cant :haha:

I'm afraid it's just juice for you then my dear!!

https://www.thecamreport.com/images//orange_juice.jpg


----------



## lilbumpblue

samzi said:


> i would so have a bacardi and orange right now if i could. But obviously i cant :haha:

dont worry hun enjoy a virtual one like i am hehe x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Hope you like ck underwear!
> 
> https://images.paraorkut.com/img/pics/images/h/hot_guy-12791.jpg

HELLO!! 

:haha: he's a bit delicious! 

Its my birthday on 3rd Jan, can I have one please?? :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

lilbumpblue said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> i would so have a bacardi and orange right now if i could. But obviously i cant :haha:
> 
> dont worry hun enjoy a virtual one like i am hehe xClick to expand...

I haven't had a drop since before I was pregnant, the virtual stuff is just fine right now!! xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mmmmmmmm ;) hehe!! x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

This ones for you, newly!

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_PdVeU_wfBT4/SS8ySPD5r_I/AAAAAAAAAEI/0pSd2ZRBH18/s400/Random+Hot+Guy+2.JPG


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Virtual alcohol is the best..no hangover :)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:
 

> This ones for you, newly!
> 
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_PdVeU_wfBT4/SS8ySPD5r_I/AAAAAAAAAEI/0pSd2ZRBH18/s400/Random+Hot+Guy+2.JPG

I didn't know my husband had been modelling!!!

:rofl: thank you hunni! he's yummy!! xx


----------



## lolababes

Jay_x said:


> I think there are some really lovely people on her & a handful that aren't. When someone is asking for advice, people feel the need to air their opinion when it's not constructive & definitely not needed.
> 
> I totally agree - if you haven't got anything nice to say then don't say it.
> 
> I personally don't spend alot of time in Baby Club anymore because of the nastiness. I have a peak now & again & end up feeling really cross that people get attacked so easily.
> 
> It's not like this in any of the other sections.
> 
> So..
> 
> PEACE! :hugs:

I dont spend that much time here either and have almost stopped posting. I have a quick look see whats going on then go. Its a shame really as I loved the 3 tris :shrug:


----------



## samzi

I might treat myself over xmas and have a shandy :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

samzi said:


> I might treat myself over xmas and have a shandy :haha:

me too, there's some red wine with my name on it. I'll be drunk off one glass lol :wine:


----------



## lilbumpblue

:evil:...SHALL WE GANG UP ON THE BULLIES???


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

lilbumpblue said:


> :evil:...SHALL WE GANG UP ON THE BULLIES???

Only if we hit them with niceness! or else we'd be as bad as them!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

What the this has turned into a man candy thread haha??


----------



## ttc_lolly

newly-wed77 said:


> lilbumpblue said:
> 
> 
> :evil:...SHALL WE GANG UP ON THE BULLIES???
> 
> Only if we hit them with niceness! or else we'd be as bad as them!!Click to expand...

Hahaha love this! :rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

kill with kindness


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ShanandBoc said:


> What the this has turned into a man candy thread haha??

sorry :blush:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ShanandBoc said:


> What the this has turned into a man candy thread haha??

man candy, booze, chocolate.... anything nice and yummy :haha:


----------



## ShanandBoc

well thats much better than bitchy comments i must say!!! :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ShanandBoc said:


> well thats much better than bitchy comments i must say!!! :D

Damn right!! No bitchyness allowed here! They get sent away if they aren't nice! :yellowcard:


----------



## ShanandBoc

This is my kinda thread haha :munch:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ShanandBoc said:


> This is my kinda thread haha :munch:

Settle in, feet up, grab a (virtual) drink or a (virtual) man lol!

We often disappear to look after our little darlings then pop on and off for some more niceness!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:hangwashing:
look, no arms


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> :hangwashing:
> look, no arms

LMAO thats one of my fave ones, as is this :bunny:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

haha

Ok, LO is asleep. Thanks for the laughs..I will be back in approx *looks at clock* 2/3 hrs for feeding


----------



## ShanandBoc

ooo newly-wed77 i seen ur little girl was born by c section on Nov 6th, ours was born on Nov 5th by c section :) When were u married??


----------



## lucy_x

newly-wed77 said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> What the this has turned into a man candy thread haha??
> 
> man candy, booze, chocolate.... anything nice and yummy :haha:Click to expand...

Iv got JD and coke!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> haha
> 
> Ok, LO is asleep. Thanks for the laughs..I will be back in approx *looks at clock* 2/3 hrs for feeding

See you in a while!!! xx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

I feel a bit drunk just reading this thread! I have no drinks in my house whatsoever...pineapple juice is as fun as it gets!
I do agree that there do seem to be some bullies about. Sometimes I see a thread has been last posted in by certain people and just think "oh, here we go...". This is probably the longest friendly thread I've seen :D
Funny that the main offenders are nowhere to be seen here!
If they turn up, we'll have to shoot them with rainbows and kittens and things.

https://fc07.deviantart.net/fs28/f/2008/173/b/f/RAINBOWS_AND_KITTENS_by_areyouscaredyet.png


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ShanandBoc said:


> ooo newly-wed77 i seen ur little girl was born by c section on Nov 6th, ours was born on Nov 5th by c section :) When were u married??

Ah, almost birthday buddies!! We were married in Feb this year, seems like forever ago!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

lucy_x said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> What the this has turned into a man candy thread haha??
> 
> man candy, booze, chocolate.... anything nice and yummy :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Iv got JD and coke!!!Click to expand...

Good on ya girly!!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

haha yeh :)
Congrats we were married in July this year.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

cabaretmum2b said:


> I feel a bit drunk just reading this thread! I have no drinks in my house whatsoever...pineapple juice is as fun as it gets!
> I do agree that there do seem to be some bullies about. Sometimes I see a thread has been last posted in by certain people and just think "oh, here we go...". This is probably the longest friendly thread I've seen :D
> Funny that the main offenders are nowhere to be seen here!
> If they turn up, we'll have to shoot them with rainbows and kittens and things.
> 
> https://fc07.deviantart.net/fs28/f/2008/173/b/f/RAINBOWS_AND_KITTENS_by_areyouscaredyet.png

I absolutely LOVE this!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ShanandBoc said:


> haha yeh :)
> Congrats we were married in July this year.

Ah congratulations!! :wedding:

I did wonder about if I could change my name on here, it's not so newly anymore lol!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Oh no!! Rainbows and kittens??? 8-[


----------



## ShanandBoc

newly-wed77 said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> haha yeh :)
> Congrats we were married in July this year.
> 
> Ah congratulations!! :wedding:
> 
> I did wonder about if I could change my name on here, it's not so newly anymore lol!!Click to expand...

Na, just an excuse to act like newly weds all the time!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ShanandBoc said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> haha yeh :)
> Congrats we were married in July this year.
> 
> Ah congratulations!! :wedding:
> 
> I did wonder about if I could change my name on here, it's not so newly anymore lol!!Click to expand...
> 
> Na, just an excuse to act like newly weds all the time!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

haha, thats a good plan!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Well hubby has just got the little one back to sleep, time to catch up on more zzz's

Will check in for more loveliness later :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ShanandBoc said:


> Well hubby has just got the little one back to sleep, time to catch up on more zzz's
> 
> Will check in for more loveliness later :D

I'm off too, got to watch the final of the apprentice whilst feeding my girlie!! Catch you all later!
:wave:


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Have fun!


----------



## NuKe

there are some mums on here that sadly dont want to hear anyone elses opinions and cant accept that there are other ways of parenting than their own. its also a shame that threads asking for advice sometimes end up in lecturing posts and smugness.


----------



## cabaretmum2b

NuKe said:


> there are some mums on here that sadly dont want to hear anyone elses opinions and cant accept that there are other ways of parenting than their own. its also a shame that threads asking for advice sometimes end up in lecturing posts and smugness.

Agreed!


----------



## jess3012

yes i have noticed this and it really annoys me!

Its okay for them to judge other parenting skills but once you say anything about theirs then they get all upset and angry!

These people probebly know who they are!

I stay clear of debates for this reason!


----------



## PepsiChic

newly-wed77 said:


> lilbumpblue said:
> 
> 
> why thank you but...no coke?? ...oh sod it il take it straight rofl!!
> 
> You can have coke if you want, but just a little bit :haha:
> 
> https://newtech.aurum3.com/images/coke.jpgClick to expand...

woah hold up ladies, coke? COKE?!

tut tut need i teach you all? Pepsi is clearly far superiour, if you have it with bacardi squueze a bit of lime juice in too and its perfect.

tut coke. i leave you alone for 5 minutes and look what happens! :dohh:


----------



## iceylou

OMG OMG i just read the whole thread and im fecking gasping for a drink :haha:


----------



## suzanne108

Errrrrr are we talking about alcohol?

I am drinking on Thursday for the first time in 20 months :wacko:

And its a free bar :drunk:


----------



## lilbumpblue

I am now sat with a brew and the tin, yes the tin, of roses...mmmmmm! 

Suzanne ouch i wouldnt like to be your head the morning after lol x


----------



## dizzy65

:thumbup: well said girl!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Pepsi i love what you have written in your signature!! Go girl! x


----------



## suzanne108

lilbumpblue said:


> I am now sat with a brew and the tin, yes the tin, of roses...mmmmmm!
> 
> Suzanne ouch i wouldnt like to be your head the morning after lol x

Lol I know, I don't want to be my head either. 

Could really do with someone to babysit for the day!! Tantrumming one year old anyone????? :D


----------



## cherryglitter

Jager and Barcardi and coke!!

This thread has gone downhill since I haven't been around ;)
I loooveee Baileys and ice! Southern comfort and lemonade.
WOO WOO is amazzzzing. I always get a pitcher when im out. 

"How many glasses"
"Just the one thanks!!"


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Dear Pepsichic,

I offer you my sincere apologies for my great mistake in choice and the display of a clearly offensive image, looking back, I should have realised my mistake before putting it in print on this site.
I promised to respect people on this site and what they stand for and I have completely let myself down.

I swear to never ever put a picture of coke upon this site again and hope that this offering can make up for my blatant offensive post.

https://doodlesplatter.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/pepsi-united-kingdom-jon-burgerman.jpg

:haha::rofl::haha::rofl::haha::rofl::haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

I love Pepsi, although im just drinking coke at the moment ;)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

suzanne108 said:


> lilbumpblue said:
> 
> 
> I am now sat with a brew and the tin, yes the tin, of roses...mmmmmm!
> 
> Suzanne ouch i wouldnt like to be your head the morning after lol x
> 
> Lol I know, I don't want to be my head either.
> 
> Could really do with someone to babysit for the day!! Tantrumming one year old anyone????? :DClick to expand...

ouchie! thats gonna be a day that hurts for sure!!!

oh, and lilbumpblue, I like your style! why have a few roses when there's awhole tin available?!?!?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well I'm back...the baby woke up. Then fell asleep on the couch..so I stayed up all sleepy-eyed and pretended to be interested in what hubby was watching on tv, in hopes that I'd be getting lucky soon! Didn't happen :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

cherryglitter said:


> Jager and Barcardi and coke!!
> 
> This thread has gone downhill since I haven't been around ;)
> I loooveee Baileys and ice! Southern comfort and lemonade.
> WOO WOO is amazzzzing. I always get a pitcher when im out.
> 
> "How many glasses"
> "Just the one thanks!!"

haha, I do believe missy that all this alcohol business was started by you and your giant picture!! love it!!

mmmmm, how I have missed baileys!!! 

and shhhh, I have a diet

Spoiler
coke
 too, but don't tell pepsichic!!!


----------



## BigMumma01

God I have missed so much and haven't stopped laughing for the past 20mins catching up hahahahha xxxxx

love thst my thread has caused us all to talk about drink & add pics of sexy men! I think there should be more of these haha!

Love u all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Well I'm back...the baby woke up. Then fell asleep on the couch..so I stayed up all sleepy-eyed and pretended to be interested in what hubby was watching on tv, in hopes that I'd be getting lucky soon! Didn't happen :haha:

:rofl: nice try!!!


----------



## cherryglitter

:rofl: love the spoiler!
I loveee cherrrrrry coke. If they did a pepsi variety im sure I would drink it too. 
Oh and im eating galaxy chocolate.
Seriously, I have an apron of blubber, it's not going to go away at this rate!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I endured Top Gear for nothing! Now I REALLY need a drink.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

BigMumma01 said:


> God I have missed so much and haven't stopped laughing for the past 20mins catching up hahahahha xxxxx
> 
> love thst my thread has caused us all to talk about drink & add pics of sexy men! I think there should be more of these haha!
> 
> Love u all xxxxxxxxx

You see what happens when you start a thread like this? :haha: you are responsible for the loveliness and silliness! xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

cherryglitter said:


> :rofl: love the spoiler!
> I loveee cherrrrrry coke. If they did a pepsi variety im sure I would drink it too.
> Oh and im eating galaxy chocolate.
> Seriously, I have an apron of blubber, it's not going to go away at this rate!

I embrace my blubber!! as does hubby lol, he has no choice!!!


----------



## BigMumma01

newly-wed77 said:


> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> God I have missed so much and haven't stopped laughing for the past 20mins catching up hahahahha xxxxx
> 
> love thst my thread has caused us all to talk about drink & add pics of sexy men! I think there should be more of these haha!
> 
> Love u all xxxxxxxxx
> 
> You see what happens when you start a thread like this? :haha: you are responsible for the loveliness and silliness! xxxxxxxClick to expand...

I do but try haha!!!

I been eating chalk lollies all night and now buzzin off my tits on sugar!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I endured Top Gear for nothing! Now I REALLY need a drink.

Noooooooo! not top gear?? hate it!!! you deserve much more than a drink!!


----------



## cherryglitter

I like Top Gear :D The older ones are better though.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

haah obv i don't post on this section any more but i have noticed that its VERY bitchy now from what it used to be ?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

All we get here are the older ones lol..but he has seen each episode like 3 times!


----------



## BigMumma01

I bet other people looking at this thread think....

"woooo bet it's all kicking off" as we all keep commenting! 

Wahahahahhaa (in my most evil laugh) little do they know!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'd like to slap Jeremy Clarkson with a big wet fish.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

BigMumma01 said:


> I bet other people looking at this thread think....
> 
> "woooo bet it's all kicking off" as we all keep commenting!
> 
> Wahahahahhaa (in my most evil laugh) little do they know!!

:haha: yeah, then they read it and think we're all crazy!!!


----------



## cherryglitter

newly-wed77 said:


> I'd like to slap Jeremy Clarkson with a big wet fish.

I'd like to slap you with a big wet fish!!



:haha: I am JOKING by the way. Just thought i'd try and be ironic!! :rofl:


----------



## BigMumma01

newly-wed77 said:


> I'd like to slap Jeremy Clarkson with a big wet fish.

You legend! Hahahhahahahaha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

bahahaha

typin one handed now..feedin my lil monkey


----------



## BigMumma01

cherryglitter said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to slap Jeremy Clarkson with a big wet fish.
> 
> I'd like to slap you with a big wet fish!!
> 
> 
> 
> :haha: I am JOKING by the way. Just thought i'd try and be ironic!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Oi biaaatch get off our happy loving drunken thread .. We are all tree huggers here!!



(I'm joking... Love u.... And apologise to any ACTUAL tree huggers viewing this) hehe


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

cherryglitter said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to slap Jeremy Clarkson with a big wet fish.
> 
> I'd like to slap you with a big wet fish!!
> 
> 
> 
> :haha: I am JOKING by the way. Just thought i'd try and be ironic!! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

i heart trees lol


----------



## cherryglitter

BigMumma01 said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to slap Jeremy Clarkson with a big wet fish.
> 
> I'd like to slap you with a big wet fish!!
> 
> 
> 
> :haha: I am JOKING by the way. Just thought i'd try and be ironic!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Oi biaaatch get off our happy loving drunken thread .. We are all tree huggers here!!
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm joking... Love u.... *And apologise to any ACTUAL tree huggers viewing this) hehe*Click to expand...

You had to say this, just incase!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

https://wheat4paradise.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/treehug3.gif


----------



## BigMumma01

There is always one tree hugger so we have to respect them haha...

God I think I'm so tired I have gone a bit mad!!!


----------



## cherryglitter

That person looks REALLY INVOLVED with that tree!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I was googling *gasp*

https://rlv.zcache.com/funny_treehugger_womens_tshirt-p2351357864364739273o4u_400.jpg


----------



## BigMumma01

cherryglitter said:


> That person looks REALLY INVOLVED with that tree!

It's me!! It's less invloved than sex and no risk of pregnancy! Haha


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I think it's perhaps more tree loving than tree hugging!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I was googling *gasp*
> 
> https://rlv.zcache.com/funny_treehugger_womens_tshirt-p2351357864364739273o4u_400.jpg

You should try that with your OH, it may get him away from top gear :rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

LOL..knowing my luck he'd call me Jeremy


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

bigmumma01 said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> that person looks really involved with that tree!
> 
> it's me!! It's less invloved than sex and no risk of pregnancy! HahaClick to expand...

lmao!!


----------



## cherryglitter

https://www.cherrybombed.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/sex-tree.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> LOL..knowing my luck he'd call me Jeremy

Now thats just wrong!!! :haha:


----------



## BigMumma01

newly-wed77 said:


> bigmumma01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> that person looks really involved with that tree!
> 
> it's me!! It's less invloved than sex and no risk of pregnancy! HahaClick to expand...
> 
> lmao!!Click to expand...

Hahahaha


----------



## cherryglitter

THAT is tree loving!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

newly-wed77 said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> LOL..knowing my luck he'd call me Jeremy
> 
> Now thats just wrong!!! :haha:Click to expand...

lol that was mean. I do love my hubby..promise! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

cherryglitter said:


> https://www.cherrybombed.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/sex-tree.jpg

Is it my mind or is that 1st tree a little penis looking at the bottom???????


----------



## PepsiChic

lilbumpblue said:


> Pepsi i love what you have written in your signature!! Go girl! x

thank you! if you ever need to talk or ask questions without being judged im pretty easy going and friendly if i can help i will!



newly-wed77 said:


> Dear Pepsichic,
> 
> I offer you my sincere apologies for my great mistake in choice and the display of a clearly offensive image, looking back, I should have realised my mistake before putting it in print on this site.
> I promised to respect people on this site and what they stand for and I have completely let myself down.
> 
> I swear to never ever put a picture of coke upon this site again and hope that this offering can make up for my blatant offensive post.
> 
> https://doodlesplatter.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/pepsi-united-kingdom-jon-burgerman.jpg
> 
> :haha::rofl::haha::rofl::haha::rofl::haha:

much better! i accept your sincere apology on behalf of Pepsidom.



newly-wed77 said:


> haha, I do believe missy that all this alcohol business was started by you and your giant picture!! love it!!
> 
> mmmmm, how I have missed baileys!!!
> 
> and shhhh, I have a diet
> 
> Spoiler
> coke
> too, but don't tell pepsichic!!!

i saw that! (traitor!)



newly-wed77 said:


> I embrace my blubber!! as does hubby lol, he has no choice!!!

i honestly thought that said "I embrace my *bladder*!!"

eas gonna say, you should do after all that drinking!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ucrvz-D5haE/S-M6rBvtIHI/AAAAAAAAAOs/OWuqia7GTUU/s1600/funny-pictures-tree-hugger-panda.jpg

aww lol sad


----------



## cherryglitter

To me, it looks like

Spoiler
a penis going into a bum! Tree version of course!


----------



## BigMumma01

cherryglitter said:


> https://www.cherrybombed.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/sex-tree.jpg

Hahahaha this made me laugh out loud ... Your hubby will log onto the computer next time and click in snd see you have googled "sexual trees" .... Think he will either be VERY concerned or slightly turned on haha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

cherry hahahaha


----------



## cherryglitter

LOLLLLL very concerned!!
I was googling circumcised penises last night :rofl: (It was down to a thread on here and I was curious!!!) He's going to think there's something VERY wrong with me at the moment!!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

cherryglitter said:


> To me, it looks like
> 
> Spoiler
> a penis going into a bum! Tree version of course!

Oh I see it now!!! it does take me a while sometimes!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PepsiChic said:


> lilbumpblue said:
> 
> 
> Pepsi i love what you have written in your signature!! Go girl! x
> 
> thank you! if you ever need to talk or ask questions without being judged im pretty easy going and friendly if i can help i will!
> 
> 
> 
> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> Dear Pepsichic,
> 
> I offer you my sincere apologies for my great mistake in choice and the display of a clearly offensive image, looking back, I should have realised my mistake before putting it in print on this site.
> I promised to respect people on this site and what they stand for and I have completely let myself down.
> 
> I swear to never ever put a picture of coke upon this site again and hope that this offering can make up for my blatant offensive post.
> 
> https://doodlesplatter.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/pepsi-united-kingdom-jon-burgerman.jpg
> 
> :haha::rofl::haha::rofl::haha::rofl::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> much better! i accept your sincere apology on behalf of Pepsidom.
> 
> 
> 
> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> haha, I do believe missy that all this alcohol business was started by you and your giant picture!! love it!!
> 
> mmmmm, how I have missed baileys!!!
> 
> and shhhh, I have a diet
> 
> Spoiler
> coke
> too, but don't tell pepsichic!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i saw that! (traitor!)
> 
> 
> 
> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> I embrace my blubber!! as does hubby lol, he has no choice!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i honestly thought that said "I embrace my *bladder*!!"
> 
> eas gonna say, you should do after all that drinking!Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## BigMumma01

cherryglitter said:


> LOLLLLL very concerned!!
> I was googling circumcised penises last night :rofl: (It was down to a thread on here and I was curious!!!) He's going to think there's something VERY wrong with me at the moment!!! :haha:

Think he will be doing a runner .. Haha ... He will think your going to cut his fore skim off amd turn his willy into tree! Haha


----------



## cherryglitter

https://afrocityblog.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/633497684393653280-tree-huggers.jpg

WHAT is coming of that tree! It's made me feel sick :sick:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hahahaha them tree pics are brilliant!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg ewwie


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ok, off to attempt sleep once more. Gnight ladies! :hugs:


----------



## BigMumma01

CAN I ASK IF U CAN ALL RATE THIS THREAD xxxxx


----------



## cherryglitter

Nite nite :)


That tree is VILE. It looks like it's properly alive!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Rated :D


----------



## PepsiChic

vile? am i the only one who likes d...well you know what.


----------



## cherryglitter

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:0Fa_QSfl_z-2zM:https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p224/tracyc_2007/hagen087.jpg&t=1

Does anyone remember these?!?!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Rated!!


Cherry, what are they?! have never seen them before!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PepsiChic said:


> vile? am i the only one who likes d...well you know what.

I think by the fact that this is a parenting forum, there's a few of us who do!! :haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

They like little biscuits with LUSH chocolate in the middle. I used to eat them all the time at school but they stopped selling them. 

Milky way rolls were lush too! I love thinking back to my childhood! When it was all about smelly gel pens and licking the ink of your hands as people said it used to taste the same as the smell!!! :rofl:


----------



## AppleBlossom

I love how these threads just turn into pure spam :lol:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mmmm I remember cartoonies!!!

Better try get a bit of shut eye myself :( When I awake it'll no longer be my birthday!! Boooo!!!

Night night lovelies :flow: x


----------



## cherryglitter

ttc_lolly said:


> Mmmm I remember cartoonies!!!
> 
> Better try get a bit of shut eye myself :( When I awake it'll no longer be my birthday!! Boooo!!!
> 
> Night night lovelies :flow: x

Happy biiiiiiiiiiirthday. :D 

Night night sweet!x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oooh, I loved gel pens!!!!


LOL Appleblossom, it's happy spam :haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

AppleBlossom said:


> I love how these threads just turn into pure spam :lol:

Hello fellow FB fan ;)


----------



## cherryglitter

Remember shag bands too!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ttc_lolly said:


> Mmmm I remember cartoonies!!!
> 
> Better try get a bit of shut eye myself :( When I awake it'll no longer be my birthday!! Boooo!!!
> 
> Night night lovelies :flow: x

Night night! hope you had a lovely day! xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

cherryglitter said:


> AppleBlossom said:
> 
> 
> I love how these threads just turn into pure spam :lol:
> 
> Hello fellow FB fan ;)Click to expand...

Hello! I watched the TN that I missed on Tuesday. Loved it! "Why would a bank put a phone in your house?" :lol:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ooooh, shag bands!! I haven't heard of them for ages!!!

Are we all as addicted to fb as we are here?


----------



## cherryglitter

AppleBlossom said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AppleBlossom said:
> 
> 
> I love how these threads just turn into pure spam :lol:
> 
> Hello fellow FB fan ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Hello! I watched the TN that I missed on Tuesday. Loved it! "Why would a bank put a phone in your house?" :lol:Click to expand...

:rofl: It was so funny! That poor boy!!


----------



## cherryglitter

newly-wed77 said:


> Ooooh, shag bands!! I haven't heard of them for ages!!!
> 
> Are we all as addicted to fb as we are here?

If you mean facebook im very addicted. :blush: I love my games!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh, I think I mixed my fb's up lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

cherryglitter said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh, shag bands!! I haven't heard of them for ages!!!
> 
> Are we all as addicted to fb as we are here?
> 
> If you mean facebook im very addicted. :blush: I love my games!Click to expand...

Yes, I did, I'm terrible for anything that passes time when I can't sleep lol


----------



## cherryglitter

I also remember those pencil cases that would have a million different things in popping out from all angles. 

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3342/3525530340_124129b3e9.jpg


----------



## BigMumma01

I loooove facebook! Very addicted!! Love having a good nose at how fat ex boyfriends have got haha


----------



## BigMumma01

cherryglitter said:


> LOLLLLL very concerned!!
> I was googling circumcised penises last night :rofl: (It was down to a thread on here and I was curious!!!) He's going to think there's something VERY wrong with me at the moment!!! :haha:




cherryglitter said:


> I also remember those pencil cases that would have a million different things in popping out from all angles.
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3342/3525530340_124129b3e9.jpg

Ooooooo I loved this!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

BigMumma01 said:


> I loooove facebook! Very addicted!! Love having a good nose at how fat ex boyfriends have got haha

:rofl: I like to spy for that very purpose!!


----------



## cherryglitter

https://www.thescienceconnection.net/retail_images2/poppers_lg40.jpg

These were those things that used to like pop up in the air!
They look like diaphragms!!!!


----------



## cherryglitter

Im going back to the good old days I think!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

The good old days are good to go back to sometimes! I'm gonna see what I can find!!


----------



## cherryglitter

I've just started a thread lol! 
I do love thinking about it all. Seems like such a long time ago!xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I think I'd better hide this picture!! but I love them!!


Spoiler
https://images.mirror.co.uk/upl/m4/mar2010/4/9/cola-bottles-pic-rex-491493857.jpg


----------



## Jay_x

:lol: You ladies are lovely & have made me laugh through the whole thread xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Jay_x said:


> :lol: You ladies are lovely & have made me laugh through the whole thread xx

We aim to please!! and welcome all contributions!!!


----------



## cherryglitter

Nom nommmmmmm cola bottles!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

cherryglitter said:


> Nom nommmmmmm cola bottles!

Shhhhhh, they are PEPSI bottles really lol


----------



## cherryglitter

Remember the HUGE gummy dolphins and cola bottles you used to get in the pick and mix!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

mmmmm, I want gummy sweets NOW!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Right, it's bedtime for me, if I'm lucky I might get 3 hours before feeds!! 

Have fun everyone, and once again, thanks for the giggles!!

xx


----------



## cherryglitter

Goodnight hun!xxxxxxxx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Mmm, I want sweeties....
Going back a bit, I know, but am I the ONLY one on here who wouldn't kick Jeremy Clarkson out of bed?!?!

Or Gordon Ramsay? Mmmm.....


----------



## cherryglitter

LOVE Gordon Ramsey. 

Bed. Now. Done.


----------



## PepsiChic

i like jeremoy clarkson, he cracks me up
and OMG gordan ramsey anyday!

and will smith...mmmmmmmm


----------



## cabaretmum2b

PepsiChic said:


> i like jeremoy clarkson, he cracks me up
> and OMG gordan ramsey anyday!
> 
> and will smith...mmmmmmmm

Ooooh yeah 

And Johnny Depp...goes without saying...

OH is now having a go at me because I\ve just realised that what I thought was Buckingham Palace for all these years is actually the Houses of Parliament.


----------



## cherryglitter

Will Smith is my secret pleasure. 
I love him so much!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Blimey iv only been away an hour you girls do some bloody talking...


slapping Jeremy Clarkson...id much prefer to spank the hamster (Richard Hammond) :haha:!!!!!!!!!!

I was gonna say pepsi bottles too hehe!! I remember cartoonies i loved them!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I come back to Top Gear talk again?! Silly girls :haha:

gosh im sleepy..4 hrs broken sleep is no fun


----------



## HannahGraceee

cherryglitter said:


> https://www.thescienceconnection.net/retail_images2/poppers_lg40.jpg
> 
> These were those things that used to like pop up in the air!
> They look like diaphragms!!!!

I sucked a wkd through one of these once :rofl:


----------



## lilbumpblue

woah thats one heavy drink a wkd! :hehe: x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good morning ladies!!

So I leave you for a few hours and there's still discussion of those top gear fella's?????

So I am going to bless you with some pics of some truly sexy fella's (in my eyes lol)

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_KKQb9s14qDo/TOOmH8qyuaI/AAAAAAAACkU/pvZUKHEU8qo/s1600/gerard-way-comicon.jpg

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp131/brenna_is_me/zacky-vengeance-vip-blog-com-703727.jpg

https://articles.mibba.com/data/articles/200710/original/119225359193363.jpg


----------



## HannahGraceee

lilbumpblue said:


> woah thats one heavy drink a wkd! :hehe: x

:rofl: i was like 14 :blush: if i was any older i would wonder why i still had them little half ball thingys haha x


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Morning girls!

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_jCZqhoCkZgQ/TCs_X3-YhKI/AAAAAAAAAtw/ecc8QmZi-rI/s1600/josh-holloway-20070524-260679.jpg

Wish I'd woken up to this this morning :icecream: ;)


----------



## cherryglitter

newly-wed77 said:


> Good morning ladies!!
> 
> So I leave you for a few hours and there's still discussion of those top gear fella's?????
> 
> So I am going to bless you with some pics of some truly sexy fella's (in my eyes lol)
> 
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_KKQb9s14qDo/TOOmH8qyuaI/AAAAAAAACkU/pvZUKHEU8qo/s1600/gerard-way-comicon.jpg
> 
> https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp131/brenna_is_me/zacky-vengeance-vip-blog-com-703727.jpg
> 
> https://articles.mibba.com/data/articles/200710/original/119225359193363.jpg


I AGREEEEE swoon :kiss:


----------



## BigMumma01

cabaretmum2b said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_jCZqhoCkZgQ/TCs_X3-YhKI/AAAAAAAAAtw/ecc8QmZi-rI/s1600/josh-holloway-20070524-260679.jpg
> 
> Wish I'd woken up to this this morning :icecream: ;)

Yuuuuuuum


----------



## ttc_lolly

True Blood's Ryan Kwanten for me please :D
 



Attached Files:







ryan-kwanten.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lolababes

newly-wed77 said:


> Good morning ladies!!
> 
> So I leave you for a few hours and there's still discussion of those top gear fella's?????
> 
> So I am going to bless you with some pics of some truly sexy fella's (in my eyes lol)
> 
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_KKQb9s14qDo/TOOmH8qyuaI/AAAAAAAACkU/pvZUKHEU8qo/s1600/gerard-way-comicon.jpg
> 
> https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp131/brenna_is_me/zacky-vengeance-vip-blog-com-703727.jpg
> 
> https://articles.mibba.com/data/articles/200710/original/119225359193363.jpg

Well Hello Boys.......


----------



## HannahGraceee

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=https://mapiles.com/home/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/gerard-butler.jpg&imgrefurl=https://mapiles.com/gerard-butler-on-saturday-night-live-october-17-snl/&usg=__A29ObP2aKYcgL3jrMuY7QI_LyU8=&h=425&w=340&sz=24&hl=en&start=1&zoom=1&tbnid=iBPcBFhLF24aMM:&tbnh=126&tbnw=101&prev=/images%3Fq%3DGerard%2BButler%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-US:official%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D578%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1

Phoaarrrr!


----------



## cabaretmum2b

I love that this has just turned into a man candy thread. Phwoaarrrrrrr ;)


----------



## HannahGraceee

https://www.goremasternews.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/Gerard-Butler.jpg


----------



## cabaretmum2b

HannahGraceee said:


> https://www.goremasternews.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/Gerard-Butler.jpg

BIG PICTURES!!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

mmmm, I'm liking this man thread hahaha!!

Also the BIG pictures! but could only find this one small! don't know who he is, but wouldn't mind finding out! :haha:

https://kidstrangelove.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/sexyman.jpg


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Where did you get that pic of my OH from??? :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## happigail

first time in this thread and haven't read anything, but if this is man fest '10 then I'll pull up a seat :)

Alexander Skarsgard for me please.

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4079/4929106831_eae1818fd0.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

cabaretmum2b said:


> Where did you get that pic of my OH from??? :haha:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

happigail said:


> first time in this thread and haven't read anything, but if this is man fest '10 then I'll pull up a seat :)
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard for me please.
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4079/4929106831_eae1818fd0.jpg

It started out as a justified grumble, then went from there to all sorts of things! currently a man fest! get comfy!! xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

yum yum!

https://thecia.com.au/reviews/s/images/she-s-the-man-9.jpg


----------



## aliss

Oh.. good morning thread!!!

It's only 6am here :coffee:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

What a way to start your day!! very nice!!


----------



## happigail

newly-wed77 thanks I will! :D luckily we all have tons of baby oil!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

happigail said:


> newly-wed77 thanks I will! :D luckily we all have tons of baby oil!!!!

:rofl: good thinking!! :rofl:


----------



## cabaretmum2b

I've got some ice cream in the freezer, and it looks like everyone's offering up some nice plates to eat it from! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

haha, I'm choosing this plate....

https://media.picfor.me/00113D7F9/sexyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy-HNF-Love-between-Woman-et-Man-Love-men-Facebook-Album-hommes-männer-sexy-bed-waiting-my-album-erotika-toplo-guapos-SEXY-MEN-amore-man_large.jpg


----------



## happigail

cabaretmum2b said:


> I've got some ice cream in the freezer, and it looks like everyone's offering up some nice plates to eat it from! :haha:

lmaooooooo!!! love it! we might have babies but we're still hot blooded women rawrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## happigail

pass the hagen daz!

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2700/4060986048_eb9608ec55.jpg


----------



## cabaretmum2b

https://c.universalscraps.com/files/en/men/men_006.jpg

Here's mine!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I've changed my mind, I think I'd prefer my B&J's cookie dough off here....

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll18/ILoverhim1990/tattoos-2.jpg


----------



## happigail

hummina hummina hummina!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

My hubby has been dozing in the chair with Holly, he just woke, turned to me and said 'what are you smiling at??" I must look a loon sat here smiling at my laptop!!


----------



## happigail

newly-wed77 said:


> My hubby has been dozing in the chair with Holly, he just woke, turned to me and said 'what are you smiling at??" I must look a loon sat here smiling at my laptop!!

nothing darling, go back to sleep pleeeeeeeeeeeeaseeeee!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

happigail said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> My hubby has been dozing in the chair with Holly, he just woke, turned to me and said 'what are you smiling at??" I must look a loon sat here smiling at my laptop!!
> 
> nothing darling, go back to sleep pleeeeeeeeeeeeaseeeee!!!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh dear lord, how did I forget about Mr Jared Leto???? Bring me more ice cream!!!

https://thedeadhub.com/wp-content/gallery/uploads/2010/04/jaredleto.jpg


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Now, why am I suddenly craving a banana split?

:winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hahaha, all this talk of food and LO has woken, ready for her next instalment!! I'll be back later!! xx


----------



## happigail

newly-wed77 said:


> Oh dear lord, how did I forget about Mr Jared Leto???? Bring me more ice cream!!!
> 
> https://thedeadhub.com/wp-content/gallery/uploads/2010/04/jaredleto.jpg

omggggggg jared leto <3 my so called life was the best programme ever made! the christmas special is so sad.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Whoa, just what I needed to cheer me up...hotness galore! Hi ladies :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ooops, It appears that I fell asleep after feeding Holly! After being on here I should have had lovely dreams..... shame I can't remember!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I never sleep long enough to dream!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I can usually remember mine, the shorter sleeps seem to be more vivid dreams for me!! am so tired today that I might get another sneaky sleep in before bed lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

hope so! im looking out for any chance of a sleep too lol


----------



## Shell181

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Whoa, just what I needed to cheer me up...hotness galore! Hi ladies :haha:

Sorry totally OT but can I ask where you got that gorgeous little dress from in ur avatar so beautiful!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shell181 said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Whoa, just what I needed to cheer me up...hotness galore! Hi ladies :haha:
> 
> Sorry totally OT but can I ask where you got that gorgeous little dress from in ur avatar so beautiful!!Click to expand...

Aww thank you!

Its actually from a local store in South Africa called Ackermans. I'd be happy to send ya 1, but shipping from here is ridiculously expensive :(


----------



## cherryglitter

https://images.allposters.com/images/mmph-e/250404.jpg


HELLLOOOO BEAUTIFUL :)
I looooove Seann William Scott. Perhaps more so in his younger days. 

I actually love love love him. x


----------



## Shell181

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Shell181 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Whoa, just what I needed to cheer me up...hotness galore! Hi ladies :haha:
> 
> Sorry totally OT but can I ask where you got that gorgeous little dress from in ur avatar so beautiful!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thank you!
> 
> Its actually from a local store in South Africa called Ackermans. I'd be happy to send ya 1, but shipping from here is ridiculously expensive :(Click to expand...

I would have realised that if I've bothered to look and see where u came from!! Lol, that's a real shame never seen anything like it. thanx for replying though x


----------



## happigail

cherryglitter said:


> https://images.allposters.com/images/mmph-e/250404.jpg
> 
> 
> HELLLOOOO BEAUTIFUL :)
> I looooove Seann William Scott. Perhaps more so in his younger days.
> 
> I actually love love love him. x

he has such a lush jaw line and teeth.


----------



## happigail

newly-wed77 said:


> I can usually remember mine, the shorter sleeps seem to be more vivid dreams for me!! am so tired today that I might get another sneaky sleep in before bed lol

you're lucky, i cant sleep in the day as i wake up with my heart racing and feeling like the apocalypse came.


----------



## cherryglitter

happigail said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> https://images.allposters.com/images/mmph-e/250404.jpg
> 
> 
> HELLLOOOO BEAUTIFUL :)
> I looooove Seann William Scott. Perhaps more so in his younger days.
> 
> I actually love love love him. x
> 
> he has such a lush jaw line and teeth.Click to expand...

God, I know. Im actually so in love with him. Have been for a long time!!xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You girls aren't helping my lack of action in the least! (keep em comin :haha: )

Here's my fave guy.

DROOOOOOOOOOL

https://chuvachienes.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/wentworthmillergorgeousjt0.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> You girls aren't helping my lack of action in the least! (keep em comin :haha: )
> 
> Here's my fave guy.
> 
> DROOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> https://chuvachienes.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/wentworthmillergorgeousjt0.jpg

He is GORGEOUS! who is he???????


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wentworth Miller..an actor. YUM YUM..gimme some :D


----------



## cabaretmum2b

This thread is yummy :D

On an unrelated note, I've finally finished my Christmas shopping! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I need to wrap tonight. I hate wrapping lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I finished my xmas shopping today too, and now everything is wrapped and under the tree! I love wrapping! it's writing cards that I hate!!


----------



## cabaretmum2b

OH and I cleared out Scarlett's room that's mainly used for storage so we can do our wrapping in there :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww I know..I feel dumb writing cards cuz I write the same things over n over


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thats exactly why I hate it, I try to write different things in some but its just so damn boring!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

"hope you have a great Christmas and a very safe New Year! love you. Love, us." lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Now how do you know what I write?? :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Lucky guess!

Actually, I'm psychic. 

https://fc04.deviantart.net/fs23/f/2007/342/9/4/LOLCAT__psychic_by_Mjag.jpg


----------



## cabaretmum2b

https://nothingbutmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/lolcats-scream.jpg


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

OMG FREAKY..yet i can't stop looking


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

haha, loving the cats!!

https://comedy.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/2010/10/Picture-841-e1287771257570.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh my god!!! when I copied that off google it was a cute cat!!! thats soooooooo not a cute cat!!!!


----------



## happigail

ok i need to read back.... cats and jubbly's?....


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

THIS is the cute cat!!

https://www.eatliver.com/img/2007/1750.jpg


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I am SERIOUSLY craving these...

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR4WdLqrIumBQOOfrDrZPgwoEVNxETEmOQGwRAooVFDSMkvhQBg


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

LOL..I was thinking "where does that fit?" but it IS a random thread, so I said nothing :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

happigail said:


> ok i need to read back.... cats and jubbly's?....

haha, that was blatant internet spam! it was a cat when i looked, i promise!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I am SERIOUSLY craving these...
> 
> https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR4WdLqrIumBQOOfrDrZPgwoEVNxETEmOQGwRAooVFDSMkvhQBg

mmm, I just ate chilli, nacho's would have been good with it!!


----------



## happigail

https://farm1.static.flickr.com/112/298996069_b6db996839.jpg


----------



## happigail

newly-wed77 said:


> happigail said:
> 
> 
> ok i need to read back.... cats and jubbly's?....
> 
> haha, that was blatant internet spam! it was a cat when i looked, i promise!!Click to expand...

yeah I believe you, millions wouldn't!! :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

newly-wed77 said:


> happigail said:
> 
> 
> ok i need to read back.... cats and jubbly's?....
> 
> haha, that was blatant internet spam! it was a cat when i looked, i promise!!Click to expand...

Suuuuuure :haha:


----------



## happigail

https://homepage.mac.com/peecat/pics/gym.jpg


----------



## happigail

oh GOD how did that get there?!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

happigail said:


> https://www.lolcatpics.com/images/HappyCatoutofhappy.jpg

I can't see this pic....


----------



## happigail

https://images.mirror.co.uk/upl/m4/may2009/8/0/image-10-for-norma-stiz-gallery-991973453.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

happigail said:


> https://homepage.mac.com/peecat/pics/gym.jpg

:rofl:

I promise, mine truly was a mistake!! though I saw a gross out picture of a bloke earlier! gonna find it again now!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

here you go!!

https://i393.photobucket.com/albums/pp14/silla231/SEXY_MAN.gif

Happy christmas!!


----------



## happigail

LMAO! I think I might need this laugh now, Kitty slept all morning with my bloke whilst I was at tesco's, a lot of the afternoon and now all evening... longgggggg night for me?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I want this for my next bday! I don't care if I'll be 28 :haha:

https://www.tiedyes.com/tiedyepartyimages/tie-dye-party-pack.jpg


----------



## happigail

newly-wed77 said:


> here you go!!
> 
> https://i393.photobucket.com/albums/pp14/silla231/SEXY_MAN.gif
> 
> Happy christmas!!

oh god I have a bit of sick in my mouth.

I bet he could get my breast milk than I ever did LMAO!


----------



## happigail

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I want this for my next bday! I don't care if I'll be 28 :haha:
> 
> https://www.tiedyes.com/tiedyepartyimages/tie-dye-party-pack.jpg

Oh man thats awesome!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I believe that's Abbey's first bday theme :haha:

The peace stuff...not the fat guy LOL


----------



## happigail

newly-wed77 said:


> happigail said:
> 
> 
> https://www.lolcatpics.com/images/HappyCatoutofhappy.jpg
> 
> I can't see this pic....Click to expand...

I just edited it x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

happigail said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> here you go!!
> 
> https://i393.photobucket.com/albums/pp14/silla231/SEXY_MAN.gif
> 
> Happy christmas!!
> 
> oh god I have a bit of sick in my mouth.
> 
> I bet he could get my breast milk than I ever did LMAO!Click to expand...

it does make me feel a lot :sick:


----------



## Nut_Shake

WOAH! This thread went WAY off topic! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## happigail

My names Abbie!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I believe that's Abbey's first bday theme :haha:
> 
> The peace stuff...not the fat guy LOL

:rofl: yeah, the fat guy wouldn't be good for Abbey!!! the peace theme is fab though!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww cool :D I have an Abbey Rose xx


----------



## happigail

Nut_Shake said:


> WOAH! This thread went WAY off topic! :rofl: :rofl:

Yeah it REALLYYYYY did didn't it?!!! I love this thread so much!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Nut_Shake said:


> WOAH! This thread went WAY off topic! :rofl: :rofl:

hahaha, just slightly!!!! we did have some yummy things a few pages back but then it all went wrong!!


----------



## happigail

I don't know who he is but he has a yummy mouth. Just trying to get us back on off topic! HA!!

https://penhittingpaper.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/michael-ealy2.gif


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'll take one to go, please.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ooooh, very delicious!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mindfreak, anyone?

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p232/tdavis555/CrissAngelPadlocksNaked.jpg


----------



## happigail

oh MY!!!! *fans self*.


----------



## Nut_Shake

I'm all about Johnny Depp, especially in the film 'Cry baby'.

His face was carved by the gods.

https://i55.tinypic.com/2llg7l0.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Johnny Depp is HOT!!!


As is Shemar Moore..... mmmmm

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_VivVUFsS_CM/SXpFTtZrfyI/AAAAAAAAAJQ/NGtXBgkDFSU/s1600/shemar_moore.jpg


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

A lot of people don't agree..but I think TI is sexy :blush:

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSUiZyAteRcEOp-9olIHoMWpw4wih7RKVB6Uv_bvlXp_3RCeTuc


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I don't know who he is lol, but he is yum!


----------



## Nut_Shake

BTW who's on facebook? I tend to not be able to keep up very well with whats going on on BnB like i used to!



xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol He's an American rapper :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Nut_Shake said:


> BTW who's on facebook? I tend to not be able to keep up very well with whats going on on BnB like i used to!
> 
> Do add me if you can be bothered ;)
> Natalie Sheikh
> 
> xx

We're already friends on there from 3rd Tri.... Allie, I commented on your muslin problem earlier lol x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> lol He's an American rapper :D

Ah, I see! yum!


----------



## Nut_Shake

You are indeed!! I knew you were on there, i recognise the bub picture :)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hehehe, I often spot a cutie little pic on here that I recognise from facebook!!

If anyone else wants to add me, its Allie Carr, though my settings are pretty hefty so I think you have to have friends in common before you can see me..... so add Nat first lol! xx


----------



## Vinushka

https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b274/Lucretia_the_fallen/Nosecat.jpg

also, you all have boring taste in men! Except mr. Depp, I can allow that. 



(amidoinitrite?):winkwink:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Just added you Nat and Allie will add you once nat accepts cos there are so many with your name! Im Jayne Huxley-Steadman...one and only hehe x 




newly-wed77 said:


> here you go!!
> 
> https://i393.photobucket.com/albums/pp14/silla231/SEXY_MAN.gif
> 
> Happy christmas!!

This fat boy...flabadabadoo!!!!! 

This is who i wake up next to every morning...

:cloud9:


----------



## lilbumpblue

MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES!!! :haha:


----------



## Vinushka

I feel I need to contribute (as a sneaky little lurker) to the yummy men piccies!

https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b274/Lucretia_the_fallen/6329_115941802422_709337422_2830736_5031913_n.jpg

pretty sure this is the yummiest man alive. \\:D/


----------



## cherryglitter

https://www.macgasm.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/boobies-ifnotfunny.jpg


:rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

lilbumpblue said:


> Just added you Nat and Allie will add you once nat accepts cos there are so many with your name! Im Jayne Huxley-Steadman...one and only hehe x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> here you go!!
> 
> https://i393.photobucket.com/albums/pp14/silla231/SEXY_MAN.gif
> 
> Happy christmas!!
> 
> This fat boy...flabadabadoo!!!!!
> 
> This is who i wake up next to every morning...
> 
> View attachment 148196
> :cloud9:Click to expand...

LOL, now as much as I love my husband, THAT would be nice!!

I'll come find you as there is only one of you!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Vinushka said:


> I feel I need to contribute (as a sneaky little lurker) to the yummy men piccies!
> 
> https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b274/Lucretia_the_fallen/6329_115941802422_709337422_2830736_5031913_n.jpg
> 
> pretty sure this is the yummiest man alive. \\:D/

Oooooh, stop lurking! you need to keep on bringing delicious pics like that!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

cherryglitter said:


> https://www.macgasm.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/boobies-ifnotfunny.jpg
> 
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Vinushka said:


> https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b274/Lucretia_the_fallen/Nosecat.jpg
> 
> also, you all have boring taste in men! Except mr. Depp, I can allow that.
> 
> 
> 
> (amidoinitrite?):winkwink:

LOL, love it!!


----------



## happigail

boooo i don't have fb and me and male decided never to get accounts so i'm all left out! If this thread ever gets stopped we should get it moved or start a new one in general chatter!

kitty has just had her dream feed here's to her sleeping 4 hours... Pleaseeeee!


----------



## cherryglitter

I find it so hard to believe you didn't mean to post that picture :rofl:

So funny!!


----------



## cherryglitter

Would they stop this thread?!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

LOL, I was proper shocked when it came up as massive boobs!!!


----------



## Vinushka

newly-wed77 said:


> Vinushka said:
> 
> 
> I feel I need to contribute (as a sneaky little lurker) to the yummy men piccies!
> 
> https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b274/Lucretia_the_fallen/6329_115941802422_709337422_2830736_5031913_n.jpg
> 
> pretty sure this is the yummiest man alive. \\:D/
> 
> Oooooh, stop lurking! you need to keep on bringing delicious pics like that!!!Click to expand...

Here's where it gets fun, I really do get to see that guy every morning. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I hope they don't!!! it's one of the best threads around!!!


Ah, Holly has just gone down too, but I'm not tired!! OH has gone to bed as he is up way early tomorrow, so just little old me here!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Vinushka said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vinushka said:
> 
> 
> I feel I need to contribute (as a sneaky little lurker) to the yummy men piccies!
> 
> https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b274/Lucretia_the_fallen/6329_115941802422_709337422_2830736_5031913_n.jpg
> 
> pretty sure this is the yummiest man alive. \\:D/
> 
> Oooooh, stop lurking! you need to keep on bringing delicious pics like that!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Here's where it gets fun, I really do get to see that guy every morning. :happydance:Click to expand...

You lucky bugger!!


----------



## cherryglitter

Contains rude piccie :rofl:


Spoiler
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3361/3314461642_a3bf6f6209.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

cherryglitter said:


> Contains rude piccie :rofl:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3361/3314461642_a3bf6f6209.jpg

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Do you like my chandelier? 

https://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/pagead/imgad?id=CJngoJLrmL3-wAEQ1AMYMTIIdXE6e79Hbe0


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

WHAT?????????????

Why is it I keep finding these damn pictures that come up wrong on here????? That was meant to be something sooooooooooooooooo different!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

:o


----------



## cherryglitter

WHAT is going on with your and your links lmao!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Lets see if it works this time.....


Spoiler
https://www.laughinglarry.com/images/funny%20pictures/penislighting.jpg


----------



## cherryglitter

I am most def not in the mood for online dating LMAO. It's actually making me laugggggh. 

Post something else :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

cherryglitter said:


> WHAT is going on with your and your links lmao!!!!

Who on earth knows?!?!?!?! madness:shrug:


----------



## cherryglitter

newly-wed77 said:


> Lets see if it works this time.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://www.laughinglarry.com/images/funny%20pictures/penislighting.jpg

I bet that cost a fortune!!! :lolly:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Maybe this one will work first time....

https://www.webwombat.com.au/entertainment/humour/images/233penis.jpg


----------



## cherryglitter

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:DbdnLJkyoVZT_M:https://s3.amazonaws.com/static.onmylist.com/list_item_images/18971/vag_costume_list_view.jpg&t=1

Complete with tampon :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

cherryglitter said:


> https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:DbdnLJkyoVZT_M:https://s3.amazonaws.com/static.onmylist.com/list_item_images/18971/vag_costume_list_view.jpg&t=1
> 
> Complete with tampon :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lilbumpblue

ewwww thats gross lol!! Did my saucy Santa show up before???


----------



## cherryglitter

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:eKcqEJyvY3KsaM:https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c291/billiquid/why-so-serious-the-joker-3122768-10.jpg&t=1

I might start using this more often! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I never saw a saucy santa!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_B8xEnxyCXDQ/SyCPuM3DHpI/AAAAAAAAAW0/zFnFM65RSbU/S1600-R/funny-photos.jpg


----------



## cherryglitter

https://www.fancydress99.co.uk/f-5/SMF34972/Male-Fever-Santa-Face-Kini-Costume---One-Size.jpg

I might buy OH one of these... for pure comedy value!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl:

I am so picturing my hubby dancing around in that!!!


----------



## cherryglitter

OH is way more hairier than that so I don't think it would be so attractive....


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_W_EAAzYghAg/TQrd2erZ-0I/AAAAAAAAB3g/D-1ZR2hde5k/s1600/sexy_santa3.jpg


----------



## lilbumpblue

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!! 

:haha:


----------



## Jay_x

:rofl: !!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

LMAO love it!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Just because we haven't had one in a while....

https://housewifeonline.co.uk/images/baileys.jpg


----------



## cherryglitter

God I love Baileys. It's my favourite drink. The creme caramel one is sooo nice. 
I love that it has a red ribbon on it at Christmas as well :)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I officially adore baileys!!


----------



## cherryglitter

https://popsop.ru/wp-content/uploads/sourz_new_packaging.jpg


Nom nom noooom. 
I love Apple and Cherry Sourz!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

We have a bottle of Apple in the fridge at the minute! I hate it, Hubby loves it, his faves are apple and cherry too!


----------



## cherryglitter

I think its another one of my favourite drinks. I properrrrrly love it. 
Aftershock blue is really nice. Reminds me of Christmas if that makes any sense, the smell and taste!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I love aftershock! I like to mix red and blue, its yum!!!

I think we should take the lead from your 90's thread and post drunk pics of ourselves seeing as we all clearly like a tipple (or did!)


----------



## cherryglitter

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v648/6/87/504629064/n504629064_1322452_3131.jpg

:rofl: Big FACE.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v648/6/87/504629064/n504629064_1322443_599.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v648/6/87/504629064/n504629064_1322445_1161.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v297/215/100/517814896/n517814896_629814_6542.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Here's a couple of me....

This one is probably the most drunk I have ever been, Its a long time ago now...
View attachment 148219



Who hasn't done the loo roll shot??
View attachment 148220


Speaking of shots! This was one of 6 in a row...
View attachment 148221


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

cherryglitter said:


> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v648/6/87/504629064/n504629064_1322452_3131.jpg
> 
> :rofl: Big FACE.
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v648/6/87/504629064/n504629064_1322443_599.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v648/6/87/504629064/n504629064_1322445_1161.jpg

LOL love them!!!

I have sooooooooooo many drunken pics!! Its making me laugh looking through them!


----------



## cherryglitter

:rofl: :rofl::rofl:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v264/215/100/517814896/n517814896_535849_8021.jpg


----------



## cherryglitter

:rofl: the loo roll one!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

cherryglitter said:


> :rofl: :rofl::rofl:
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v264/215/100/517814896/n517814896_535849_8021.jpg

:rofl::rofl:

Am gonna look for some more of me! mine come out tiny on here!!


----------



## cherryglitter

These are really really old ones of me!! Freshly 18!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v67/188/113/504663342/n504663342_39101_4706.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v67/188/113/504663342/n504663342_39102_5030.jpg


----------



## cherryglitter

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v67/188/113/504663342/n504663342_39083_9279.jpg
God I loved my piercings!


----------



## cherryglitter

Enough pictures of me now, im hogging it slightly :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

View attachment 148227

View attachment 148231

View attachment 148229


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

cherryglitter said:


> Enough pictures of me now, im hogging it slightly :rofl:

LOL!!

Where did everyone else go?! haha, they are probably sat back laughing at our pics!


----------



## cherryglitter

LOL yeah I know, like "bloody losers, look at them!!!"


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl: yep, more than likely!!!

Oh well!! It makes me giggle!!


----------



## cherryglitter

Me too hun!! We shall keep the thread going. Can't believe it's on like 50 plus pages!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I know!! its mad! I love it!! I hope they don't close it down, its good for boosting us when we feel tired and grumpy!!

oh, and this is my 1000th post! :yipee:


----------



## cherryglitter

Woohoo congratulations!! I must be tired, I said congratuLIONS!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

cherryglitter said:


> Woohoo congratulations!! I must be tired, I said congratuLIONS!!

:haha: I am considering going to bed soon, am not tired but know I will be like a zombie when Holly wakes at 4am!!


----------



## cherryglitter

I remember the 4am feeds so well!!! Jake used to wake at 12am, then 4am, then 8am.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Holly is getting better, she has one at 10pm then usually goes through to either 3 or 4am then up for the day at 8am, well, I am, she drifts back off but I usually give in and just get up!


----------



## cherryglitter

She's doing really well for her age hun :) 
Jake was sleeping through by 8 weeks. Bless him. 
I think we're lucky that our babies know we can't function without sleep :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah, thank you! She is a good little girl bless her!! Though I can't wait until she decides she's not hungry until its daylight lol!!


Wait a minute, we've gone all normal! this thread doesn't do normality!! lol


----------



## cherryglitter

Oh yeah lol!!! How random... 

Ahem, boobs willies and sexy men! Alcohol too...


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Right, I am disappearing to my bed, but will leave by getting this thread back to being off topic lol, this is who I am off to dream of.... mmm, zacky......

https://quizilla.teennick.com/user_images/T/TI/TIM/timarmstrongslittlepunk/1201733563_eszackyv29.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Nighty night! xxxxxx


----------



## cherryglitter

Goodnight sweety!xxxx


----------



## happigail

just finished night feed and lmao at the drunk pics! Will add mine tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

happigail said:


> just finished night feed and lmao at the drunk pics! Will add mine tomorrow!

Haha, will look forward to them! Night feed just done here too, little madam being a nightmare tonight!!!!!


----------



## PepsiChic

ugh computer is NOT working AGAIN AHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## happigail

cant find many and i know i have one of my man dragging me to bed on a particulary bad night!

this was a bad night puked a lottttttttttt, first is best mates hubby, second is mine. i was annoying!

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5247/5279781072_15e3f96a93.jpg
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5210/5279175299_19aff67c91.jpg


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning ladies..well for me anyways. Didn't get much sleep yet again. I'll be deleriously posting here though!


----------



## happigail

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Morning ladies..well for me anyways. Didn't get much sleep yet again. I'll be deleriously posting here though!

Morning lovely! I did not to bad.... 11pm-2am 2.30am-4am 4.30am-6.30am = 6.5 hours sleep, that a lot these days, man I used to have 9 every night undisturbed!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I used to NEED 12 hrs. lol..seriously. Everyone thought i was just being lazy, but that's what my body requires I guess. So I'm a zombie lately. Maybe when Abbey turns 10, I'll be able to sleep like that again :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PepsiChic said:


> ugh computer is NOT working AGAIN AHHHHHHHHHHHH

I wondered where you had gone!! I thought maybe you'd found something more interesting lol!




happigail said:


> cant find many and i know i have one of my man dragging me to bed on a particulary bad night!
> 
> this was a bad night puked a lottttttttttt, first is best mates hubby, second is mine. i was annoying!
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5247/5279781072_15e3f96a93.jpg
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5210/5279175299_19aff67c91.jpg

LOVE them!! I have a habit of doing the pouty thing too!! They are fab!!!




PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Morning ladies..well for me anyways. Didn't get much sleep yet again. I'll be deleriously posting here though!

SNAP!! Holly was a horror last night. Have managed to get her back down for a while but who knows how long! I love sleep, I think I managed 2hrs last night. I used to sleep for 12-15hrs if I had a day off!!!

Gonna hit the shower and force my eyes open and I will be back!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck waking up! I'm doing laundry, dishes, bottle making, baby soothing and posting at once..that seems to be working :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Good luck waking up! I'm doing laundry, dishes, bottle making, baby soothing and posting at once..that seems to be working :haha:

Thats some multi tasking!!! I still feel like a zombie, the shower did not help at all. But Holly is still asleep so that is a bonus! I would risk shutting my eyes for a bit, but I know she is due up again soon!!! 

This will be me by the end of the day....

https://lua.weblog.com.pt/CAFFEINE.JPG


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol! mm coffeeeee..wish it wasnt boiling hot here so i could enjoy a cup or 5!

feedin lo now. gotta finish my gift wrapping today too ugh! come do it for me :D


----------



## cherryglitter

Morning girlies. 
This weather is now driving me mad!
Our car won't work :( We'd be fine if it did and we could still get out! But it's a pile of poo. 
I still have christmas shopping to do and no way of getting to the town :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

oh no! thats horrible. Hopefully tomorrow?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> lol! mm coffeeeee..wish it wasnt boiling hot here so i could enjoy a cup or 5!
> 
> feedin lo now. gotta finish my gift wrapping today too ugh! come do it for me :D

I love it! I have to wrap everything perfectly, it all has to look like it is a professional job lol!! I went to make coffee, only to realise that hubby used the last of the milk before he went to work. So it's black coffee for me. I used to only have black coffee and hated milk in it, but then when I was pregnant it all changed......




cherryglitter said:


> Morning girlies.
> This weather is now driving me mad!
> Our car won't work :( We'd be fine if it did and we could still get out! But it's a pile of poo.
> I still have christmas shopping to do and no way of getting to the town :(

Aw chick! that sucks! Whereabouts are you? I am having an email discussion with hubby about who is having the car on thursday as I have to take Holly for her 6 week check and he doesn't wanna go to work on his motorbike hehe!
Hope this snow clears up, it does suck when there's things to be done and it stops us!! We need to drive north on friday, it had better clear up!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I loathed coffee till I was pregnant. lol

It was one of my odd cravings just before my bfp


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I never had any cravings! unless you count the milk in the coffee lol, but I didn't crave it, it was just a weird thing


----------



## Vinushka

Happy Yule Ladies! Have some Mead an a Mince Pie.



https://i685.photobucket.com/albums/vv219/keepitlow456/SD1-1-1.jpg

https://www.mincepieclub.co.uk/UserFiles/File/open_crumbling_mince_pie.jpg

:wine:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

mmmmmmmm, yum!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Booo i dont drink so cant get involved in your tipple talk!

This is my kerrrazy drink of choice for xmas:

https://i54.tinypic.com/2cf8h6p.jpg

I'm SO rock and roll :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

i don't know what those are but they look delish lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Nut_Shake said:


> Booo i dont drink so cant get involved in your tipple talk!
> 
> This is my kerrrazy drink of choice for xmas:
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/2cf8h6p.jpg
> 
> I'm SO rock and roll :happydance:

Thats just as yummy!! Its been a long long time since I had a drink, gonna have one or two at xmas, but I'll probably fall over and sleep after those lol! I used to be so hardcore! hahaha!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> i don't know what those are but they look delish lol

Schloer (probably spelt wrong) is meant to be like non-alcoholic wine, its nice, fruity and sparkly!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

yum :) what a nice alternative


----------



## cabaretmum2b

I love Schloer :D I used to have it when I was little and all the grown ups had wine :D
Although then my grandad probably gave me wine anyway, so...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

hahaha !!


----------



## lilbumpblue

ot but... Nothing says you have blocked you toilet big style like a Florescent orange dyno-rod van at ya house! :blush: x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

UHOH! What happened? lol


----------



## cabaretmum2b

:rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

LOL and the whole road will know!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Haha i know. . . Dont flush baby wipes, ran out of loo roll and the shop was shut, Haha x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

LOL ...glad you told me, I was wondering if those were flushable


----------



## lilbumpblue

that will be a no lol x 

how embarrassing! Come on ladies most embarrassing stories lol...


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl:

Thats fab, love it!! is it all clear now??

Hmmmm, I might have to consider just which embarrassing story to tell!! But am due at the docs in a min for my 6 week check up since having bubs, so will have to post when I come back!!! I'll look forward to reading some!!!


----------



## SKATERBUN

Yeah I dont see how the baby wipes are different from the Andrex moist wipes that adults use, they seem the same but they dont block up the toilet :wacko:


----------



## cabaretmum2b

When I was younger, I was walking along the road and I thought this guy was following me. Being a nervous teenager, I decided to go up to a door (it was like a main road with lots of houses) and pretend to look for my keys until he'd passed me. Brilliant, except that he walked up to me and asked what I was doing outside his house. An, of all the excuses I could have picked, do you know what I said?

"Sorry, I thought it was my house."

:dohh:


----------



## happigail

fell off the back of a treadmill in the gym checking out a bloke who was checking me out.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

God, I have way too many.

One that comes to mind: I took DD #1 to McDonalds when she was about 3. The lady in the drive-thru gave her the Happy Meal witha little dolly inside it. DD looks at the doll and goes "I DONT WANT THIS ONE..SHES BLACK!!"....the lady was black as well. I was horrified!!! And soooo embarassed. (no offence to anyone lol..she just wanted the blonde dolly)


----------



## cherryglitter

I love Shloerrrrrrrr... sounds like a drunken word!


----------



## PepsiChic

cherryglitter said:


> I love Shloerrrrrrrr... sounds like a drunken word!

thats one of my favourite things to drink when im in the UK, here i drinks omething called Welshes Sparkling grape juice - essentially the exact same thing!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm eating tuna pasta..mmmmm


----------



## cherryglitter

Im eating wine gums!


----------



## PepsiChic

im drooling at the though of tuna pasta and winegums.


----------



## clara123

I fell off the back of a tread mill once too, my water bottle fell onto the track and I stood on it and fell off! Talking of toilets yesterday morning we woke up to frozen pipes so had no water, chain wasn't flushing etc. So my husband went to work and rang his mate whose a plumber to come round. While he was round my six year old daughter said she needed a dump but wouldn't use the toilet cos the plumber was here and the chain didn't flush anyway. I told her to put a towel on the floor in her room then poo into one of the babys nappies. I had given her some tissue and left her to poo, meanwhile the plumber was asking for my hair drier to warm the pipes as he didn't want to use the fire thing incase the pipe broke. The baby was crying. So then my daughter was shouting for me so ran back upstairs she said she needed more tissue so got her some more she then tells me she's got diarhoea and it's gone everywhere but she won't let me in, the babys still crying, the plumbers blow drying my pipes, then I realise my dog has escaped from the garden!! So all in all, not a great morning!! And had to pay £30 just for the plumber to blow dry one pipe!!! Grrr!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

...yes all clear and flushing, he also saw my quilted toilet roll and said they r really bad for blocking toilets!? Oh and i went int the bathroom just before he arrived and my undies were on full show in there so i quickly hid them!! :haha: 

Im a deptuy manager of a day nursery and once my friend who works with me lost her footing and one of the dads caught her...she was mortified and couldnt look him in the face for a month!!! hahaha x

Cherry no getting drunk on those winegums!

Clara....:haha: what a carry on! £30 i would have handed him the marigolds and bleach and told him to clean it while he was there lol!! x


----------



## lilbumpblue

:haha::happydance:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

LOL am loving the confessions!! I am dead on my feet, going to have a bath and get my ass to bed before Holly needs a feed! I'll be here in the middle of the night so will choose which embarrassing moment to fill you all in on!!


----------



## happigail

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> God, I have way too many.
> 
> One that comes to mind: I took DD #1 to McDonalds when she was about 3. The lady in the drive-thru gave her the Happy Meal witha little dolly inside it. DD looks at the doll and goes "I DONT WANT THIS ONE..SHES BLACK!!"....the lady was black as well. I was horrified!!! And soooo embarassed. (no offence to anyone lol..she just wanted the blonde dolly)

OMGGGGGGGGG!!! poor you!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi girls just thort ide say heloooo cos ammm soo bored


----------



## happigail

xdaniellexpx said:


> hi girls just thort ide say heloooo cos ammm soo bored

Helloooooo!!! I am wanting to go to bed SO bad, my baby is fast asleep but my 10 year old is out night sledging with my brother and his kids! The crazy lot.


----------



## Vinushka

I just went to kiss LO and he licked me on the nose and gave me the cheekiest grin....

As far as toilets, I heard that our downstairs (it's a sodding outhouse tbh) toilet had actually frozen over but I'm not masochistic enough to go and check so I'm taking OH's word for it. I'll save my money and get the hairdryer out later.:shrug:


----------



## Vinushka

happigail said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> hi girls just thort ide say heloooo cos ammm soo bored
> 
> Helloooooo!!! I am wanting to go to bed SO bad, my baby is fast asleep but my 10 year old is out night sledging with my brother and his kids! The crazy lot.Click to expand...

I would so be out sledging if I had one :(


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i wish we could sledge its just pure ice i tryed 2 go out 2 day but had 2 come bk been in since friday now :(


----------



## happigail

Oh man thats a long time... I made it to tesco yesterday thank god, but the baby had been in since friday as well, today I managed to push her pram through the snow down the road to my brothers house so she could get some air and see other people other than just us, but thats it.

He's back now thank god! I can stop worrying!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

my pram wont budge i need some air ha


----------



## lilbumpblue

welcome Danielle and iv been stuck in too! :( 

...What pram av u got, i have the spin and its a bit slippy slidey :S x


----------



## clara123

We've got a husky and we Took her out with my daughter and she pulled the sleigh, they both loved it. That's the dog that escaped though so had to put the baby in the carrier, walk to the park to find her then bring her back and she was pulling like a gooden, was worried she was going to pull me over with the baby!


----------



## lilbumpblue

clara123 said:


> We've got a husky and we Took her out with my daughter and she pulled the sleigh, they both loved it. That's the dog that escaped though so had to put the baby in the carrier, walk to the park to find her then bring her back and she was pulling like a gooden, was worried she was going to pull me over with the baby!

i have a husky too :) 

...


----------



## clara123

Ahhhhh how has she been in the snow?


----------



## cabaretmum2b

I've always wanted a husky! Maybe one day.....


----------



## lilbumpblue

dont do it lol!!!!! He does like it but not for long lol x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good morning!!

I am sitting in bed, waiting for Holly to wake up (and am too lazy to get out of bed!!) She has been sleeping since 11pm last night, so thats 9hrs and still no sign of waking!! am so proud of my little angel! Its the first time she has slept through! I wish I could be sleeping too, but am so used to only having 2 or 3 hrs that I was wide wake at 6am!!


----------



## clara123

Lilbumpblue does your husky escape a lot?? Mine escapes all the time at the mo no matter how much we fence the garden up she will still manage to get out!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello ladies. :)

Whew, what a day so far..its only noon and we've bathed our huge husky, gave the cat flea meds, and had the exterminator in to kill fleas. Grr, this is when I hate having pets! Hope it got rid of them...disgusting little buggers.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ooooh, sounds busy!!! I have been quite lazy, apart from putting some washing on and feeding/bathing Holly. The snow is coming down hard outside, I love watching it!! but I want it away so we can get to my parents a few hours away for xmas!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh snap..hope it clears up so you can make it there safely. Snow is so beautiful, as long as you have groceries, heaters, and no reason to go outside lol.

I'm exhausted just from doing that stuff. I'm sat on MILs bed, laptop on the lap, baby asleep next to me...think I'll be staying here for a while. We're banned from our flat till the flea stuff dries. I didn't even wanna have it done cuz the chemicals :( but the guy reassured me it's safe. I don't believe him tho..I'll be washing everything she'll touch. Thank goodness she isn't crawling yet.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw yeah, its worrying with all of the chemicals! You'll have to get all the windows open and air everything out!! 
We're going to venture out a bit later in the snow, Holly hasn't been out in it yet, and although she is far too small to know, I wanna take her!! Hubby couldn't get in to work because the village is cut off with snow so we'll all go for a nice walk I think!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay! Enjoy introducing her to snow..I'd be the same if we had any..instead, it's smokin hot here lol. We're camped out by the a/c..ahhhh


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I don't do to well in the heat lol, am much more a winter baby!! luckily it never gets that hot here!!!


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Wow, PeaceLoveBaby, you've been busy! Scarlett only woke up about half an hour ago, so I'm just staring blankly at my to-do list! I need to buy ingredients to make cakes and cookies and things, some to take to the inlaws for Christmas Day as they're doing dinner, some for my younger brothers that I'll be taking around Christmas morning, and some to have when my nan and grandad come over on Christmas Eve. And then maybe some more just for Father Christmas ;)
And I need to finish wrapping and tidy up and take everything off of my Christmas tree so I can put my new lights on it and then put everything back on again :dohh:

So baking and decorating for me today! Which is quite fun, really :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sounds like a super busy day ahead for you! I absolutely LOVE to bake and decorate..however it's too hot in our flat to even think of turning on the oven. I'll have to make Easter cookies or something when its cooler here lol

I'm still sat on my butt doing nothing now. Had some lunch which consisted of very unhealthy hot chips and a few glasses of water.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:growlmad: Ouchie! I got hair dye in my eye!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I wanna dye my hair! It seems like it's been forever, but I did it about a month ago and none of the color took! Suuucked. I was very disappointed. Hope that isn't a normal thing for me now..I'll be very sad.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

evening ladies what ya all doin


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

sittin here, waiting for 16 & Pregnant to start :haha:

It's 10 pm. Baby is napping (but as soon as I lay down n close myeyes, she'll be awake)..hubby is on his computer, and DD1 is drawing :D

How's you?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

oo ive missed that what time? ive just got in 2 bed live in mils so am always up here :( just waching emergancy bikers izz has been in bed since 5.30 yay


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Its on at 10 here on MTV. I record it so I don't have to watch the commercials tho..no patience.

5:30? Wow you should be sleepin too! Does she sleep all night?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

oo i havent got mtv :( she will sleep til around 6am but i have 2 be up at 5 2 go n see oh shes been like this sice she was born hehe


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Prob on a different channel there, I dunno. Your little girl is soooo cute!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

we can get mtv but we need sky and i havent got that :( that youu shes just learned how 2 sit up :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww how fun...I see you're gonna start TTC again soon..how exciting :D


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i would be preg now if i could oh is in jail tho gurr


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey lovelies! 

Do you like Holly's bib? lol

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs356.ash2/63672_10150106264676858_717141857_7985806_5236663_n.jpg


----------



## suzanne108

newly-wed77 said:


> Hey lovelies!
> 
> Do you like Holly's bib? lol
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs356.ash2/63672_10150106264676858_717141857_7985806_5236663_n.jpg

Love it!!! Where is it from? x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

A friend bought it for us, but it's from David & Goliath, am not sure where the stores are, but they are online too x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

xdaniellexpx said:


> i would be preg now if i could oh is in jail tho gurr

Aww oh no :( I'm sorry hun


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Bahahah that bib is priceless


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

hehe, it's soooo huge, but I love it!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awww what a cute pic of Holly!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

no need 2 be sorry his falt hehe. i want that bib hehe


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

hehe, it's a bit funky isn't it!!


----------



## cherryglitter

gahh i've missed so much :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

She's all chillin like "yeah..I own this house, yo!"


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello cherry :D This is like a chatroom lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

LOL, it is like a chatroom!!!

Holly totally does own this house!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey ms Glitter lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We're watching Lee Evans lol


----------



## cherryglitter

Im watching Gordon Ramsay, LOVE HIM.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

shal we all demand a chat room then hehe


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> We're watching Lee Evans lol

I can't watch him, he makes me feel sick!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am waching emengecy bikers ha


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I don't know what this crap is that OH is watching!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I wish they had a chat room! That'd be so cool. 

We need to change the name to "Chat of Awesomeness!"


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

newly-wed77 said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> We're watching Lee Evans lol
> 
> I can't watch him, he makes me feel sick!!Click to expand...

He's all sweaty!

DH is watching him. I'm waiting my turn to watch 16 & pregnant. I typed 26 & pregnant first :haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

Gordon Ramsay is making me hungry :lolly:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

cherryglitter said:


> Gordon Ramsay is making me hungry :lolly:

he is sooo cool


----------



## xdaniellexpx

p.f.b have u always lived in sa its my dream 2 go 2 africa


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

haha, am not sure that 26 & pregnant would have as much pull!!

Ugly Betty is on it a bit, I'll be watching that.

Am eating a cookie with 'smarties' in it. why don't the smarties melt when they cook them????


----------



## xdaniellexpx

oo giz a bite


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

LOL, they are LUSH!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

xdaniellexpx said:


> p.f.b have u always lived in sa its my dream 2 go 2 africa

Nope, DH is S. African..we've been living here for about a year n a half now. :) South Africa is beauuuutiful!!!

Gonna watch my show now :) I'll be back


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i love them when there all floppy that cookies heje


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> p.f.b have u always lived in sa its my dream 2 go 2 africa
> 
> Nope, DH is S. African..we've been living here for about a year n a half now. :) South Africa is beauuuutiful!!!
> 
> Gonna watch my show now :) I'll be backClick to expand...

Enjoy!! I'll be back after my show if i can keep my eyes open! am a tired bunny! :bunny:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> p.f.b have u always lived in sa its my dream 2 go 2 africa
> 
> Nope, DH is S. African..we've been living here for about a year n a half now. :) South Africa is beauuuutiful!!!
> 
> Gonna watch my show now :) I'll be backClick to expand...


i want to go on a safri:happydance:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

xdaniellexpx said:


> i love them when there all floppy that cookies heje

me too, and I don't care how many calories they are, its almost xmas :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

it cribo week ha izzy starts werein her crimbo clothes 2 morrow:d


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Holly will too! I wanted her to start wearing them last week hahaha!!

right, better move my ass! be back later!! xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

by by xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

yay i managed to get out and get my Christmas shopping sorted, its been that long that i felt dizzy going outside :hehe: x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i havent been out since friday:( goin out in the morin tho


----------



## iceylou

hoping to get out tomorrow or dh will have nothing for xmas. been stuck in since last fri, did attempt to go for a walk yesterday with the pram, got a nice workout though :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive done all my shopping now mite attempt to go 4 a lil walk 2 morrow i love the cold not the ice


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Back..it was the adoption story..sooo sad! but inspiring too.

Sigh.

Back to BnB world :D


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hii i tryed 2 get some sleep as am up at 5 but i cudnt get cumfy so i give up hehe


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I could sleep for days!! I'm soooooo tired. Sitting here yawning like a madwoman. Eyes are all watery lol


----------



## cherryglitter

I want some chocolate!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i want a cuppa but ill be weeing allllllll night


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

i had coffee earlier..it hasn't helped. Maybe another cup is in order.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

what time is it in sa


----------



## cherryglitter

Im drinking coke which is bad idea!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

12:46 am right now. It's almost time for her feeding..she's asleep but won't last too long, so I don't dare try to sleep yet!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ide love a horlicks i cant wait 4 kissmasss woo


----------



## Jay_x

Horlicks.. I still haven't tried it & really want to.

I want some choccy! but OH has eaten it! Makes a change really normally it's me chomping on it.. he did look pretty smug when he said it. :smug:

Very excited for Christmas, we got our last few prezzies today, & we had an M&S gift card so we treated ourselves.. we bought duck for the main & king prawns for the starter, I bet it will be delish if I do say so myself :lol: Wish we could shop at M&S all the time! It's a nice treat.

Just the main food shop to do now in Asda tomos. :thumbup:

Does anyone else LOVE cranberry cheese & crackers? YUM!


----------



## PepsiChic

Jay_x said:


> Horlicks.. I still haven't tried it & really want to.
> 
> I want some choccy! but OH has eaten it! Makes a change really normally it's me chomping on it.. he did look pretty smug when he said it. :smug:
> 
> Very excited for Christmas, we got our last few prezzies today, & we had an M&S gift card so we treated ourselves.. we bought duck for the main & king prawns for the starter, I bet it will be delish if I do say so myself :lol: Wish we could shop at M&S all the time! It's a nice treat.
> 
> Just the main food shop to do now in Asda tomos. :thumbup:
> 
> Does anyone else LOVE cranberry cheese & crackers? YUM!

so what time do you want us round to eat??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I didn't know they made cranberry cheese lol.

Yawwwwwwwwn...it's too damn early. 3 hrs of sleep was not enough :(


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good morning!! When will I learn to sleep when baby sleeps??? She slept 9hrs straight again last night but dumbass here didn't!! I was too busy watching ugly Betty lol!! 
Got a busy day today, hope Holly falls asleep for a little while soon!!!


I've seen cranberry cheese but don't like cranberrys lol so never tried it!! I love m&s food but it's soooo overpriced a lot of the time, some of it is good value though!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning chick...lol, I didn't sleep when Abbey first did last night either..missed out on 2 hrs sleep! I was sure feeling it this morning. Thank goodness she went back to sleep for a little bit. Just fed her now I need to get some laundry done...there soooo much.

Today is my diet day too..so it's gonna be a hungry one!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Heya, oooh, diet days are not good lol, I've only managed a piece of toast so far today. Holly may have been a good little chimp last night but she's being a bugger now lol! We've been busy bee's though, out and about and then home getting some cleaning done, or trying to!! We've got her 6 week check this afternoon, right at the time when she will want feeding! fun! gonna try to get some down her before we go and keep my fingers crossed!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah that's what i try to do..I time all of our outings on when she's just had a bottle lol

GL at the docs..My LO is stirring from her nap. I'm not ready! I still need to do some grocery shopping. Wish DH was more help. *insert pout here*


----------



## iceylou

i know this thread has so many topics i thought i might just throw in another one...... im gonna personnally punch the wall over how fecking stupid my dad is. hes one of those ppl,men who KNOW everything. my mum asked him last week to get in antifreeze for the car, he said no need wont be travelling far so no point. <<< that confused me. anyhoo after a week of been stuck in (i dont have a car) i was going out today with my mum and kids, his car wouldnt start :dohh: now hes sulking coz he knows my mum was right and he wont go to the local shop to get it as its (wait for it) too expensive than the garage, btw its 1euro dearer. if i live to that age and turn out like him plz just smack me. stuck in again today and have no pressies in or food, to say im a bit pissed off is an understatement but its nice to know that my mum is punishing my dad big time and throwing a major guilt trip on him saying he ruined xmas for the kids

sorry i had to seriously get that out


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw hun!!! Rant away! I would be!! Glad your mum is giving him a guilt trip! He needs a shake! surely 1 euro wouldn't break the bank?!?! I'd make him pay for a taxi for you!! Xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

afternoon ladies. whata dayyy


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hello! another flying visit, have been in and out of the house all day, have to go out again in a bit to pick up Hubby from the station, am worn out!!! Definitely a lazy night ahead for me, and no cooking thats for sure, its take away time, am far too lazy now!!

The 6 week check went well, Holly decided to fart away while the doc checked her hips, was very funny!!

And just because we've not had one in a while and I feel like one....

https://www.drinkhacker.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/smirnoff-vodka.jpg


----------



## xdaniellexpx

oooo have one 4 mee. the crimbo relaxation and lazyness start now ysay


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

iceylou, wow..thats horrible! I agree with the making him pay for a taxi for you :D lol.
Rant away..this is a safe place :hugs:

Newly, I'll take about half of that please. lol


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am lookin at houses ive fell in love with this one thinking of bookin a visit what do u rekon https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-29903879.html


----------



## xdaniellexpx

helppppp sooo bored


----------



## SKATERBUN

I have this right now :D

https://www.drinksdirect.co.uk/acatalog/Tiger_Beer_330NRB.jpg

started early as DH hasnt got to work tomorrow:happydance:


xdaniellexpx thats a beautiful house, Id have a look, I would love a place like that. We have a 1bed house at the mo with no gardens :( and was paying £600 a month, Need to move up north I think lol


----------



## PepsiChic

newly-wed77 said:


> Hello! another flying visit, have been in and out of the house all day, have to go out again in a bit to pick up Hubby from the station, am worn out!!! Definitely a lazy night ahead for me, and no cooking thats for sure, its take away time, am far too lazy now!!
> 
> The 6 week check went well, Holly decided to fart away while the doc checked her hips, was very funny!!
> 
> And just because we've not had one in a while and I feel like one....
> 
> https://www.drinkhacker.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/smirnoff-vodka.jpg

i needed that :happydance:


----------



## ~RedLily~

xdaniellexpx said:


> am lookin at houses ive fell in love with this one thinking of bookin a visit what do u rekon https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-29903879.html

Ooh I like it :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

gorg house! snatch it up :D

Yawwwwwwwn..I'm up for the 3 am feeding and still need to make bottles


----------



## PepsiChic

Barry slept through last night! I wonder if its because he ate a full portion (1 icecube portion) of avacado for dinner as well as his 8oz bottle...

either way... YEY!

i doubt i'll be that lucky tonight. but i actually dont mind the night feeds any more. he normally only wakes once. and hes teething so i was expecting worse!

now of course ive said this he'll start to wake 5 times a night or something


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol yep you just jinxed yourself!


----------



## iceylou

well yesterday got worse, arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, mil and fil (who are great and easy to get on with) were calling over between 2.30-3pm. they were attending a funneral near enough to me and would call up and bring me out if needed, mil said she would stay at home with nicole and i go on my own , woohoooooooo i thought. 3pm came and went, 4pm came and went. 4.10 i got a call, we were invited to the pub after the funneral for food and we couldnt say no, traffic is bad so we will get to u soon............. 6pm they arrived. couldnt go out then as my nephew rang to say traffic was at a standstill everywhere as a 2 water mains burst and causing havoc. (major deep breathing to calm down) THEN my neighbour came in to see if i had water, hers was gone. checked yep i had as i had left tap on in kitchen for the last 2 wks. 

if someone finds a voodoo doll of me anywhere plz take out the pins and send back the doll.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

iceylou said:


> well yesterday got worse, arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, mil and fil (who are great and easy to get on with) were calling over between 2.30-3pm. they were attending a funneral near enough to me and would call up and bring me out if needed, mil said she would stay at home with nicole and i go on my own , woohoooooooo i thought. 3pm came and went, 4pm came and went. 4.10 i got a call, we were invited to the pub after the funneral for food and we couldnt say no, traffic is bad so we will get to u soon............. 6pm they arrived. couldnt go out then as my nephew rang to say traffic was at a standstill everywhere as a 2 water mains burst and causing havoc. (major deep breathing to calm down) THEN my neighbour came in to see if i had water, hers was gone. checked yep i had as i had left tap on in kitchen for the last 2 wks.
> 
> if someone finds a voodoo doll of me anywhere plz take out the pins and send back the doll.

Oh no! you seriously deserve a MASSIVE drink!!! I hope things are better today for you!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hapy crimbo eve eveyonee


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

And to you too hun!!

I'm off to conquer a pile of ironing, am gonna need light relief when am done so I WILL be back haha!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy xmas eve, beautiful ladies!

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:zCw5lRjvFJL4xM:https://assets.sheetmusicplus.com/product/Look-Inside/covers/2927550.jpg&t=1


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am just takin pics of izz very disaponted in my cam tho keep goin blury


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Phew, ironing done! well, unless you count the pile thats in the tumble dryer at the minute!!

Happy Xmas Eve!! 

https://broadcasteverywhere.com/jp/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/christmas-eve.gif


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I don't even know how to iron LOL

I just did some pics of my 2 girls :)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1369.snc4/164153_10150128554644809_690444808_7667113_6266618_n.jpg

My 11 yr old! She looks like a teen already :( she's wonderful though ( so far lol)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs715.snc4/63565_10150128576314809_690444808_7667572_1198879_n.jpg

Abbey's first bathing suit..she's not enthused lol.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw, what gorgeous pics of gorgeous girls!! you must be so proud of them!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

They're my whole world :D Thank you


----------



## xdaniellexpx

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I don't even know how to iron LOL
> 
> I just did some pics of my 2 girls :)
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1369.snc4/164153_10150128554644809_690444808_7667113_6266618_n.jpg
> 
> My 11 yr old! She looks like a teen already :( she's wonderful though ( so far lol)
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs715.snc4/63565_10150128576314809_690444808_7667572_1198879_n.jpg
> 
> Abbey's first bathing suit..she's not enthused lol.


what fab little girls


----------



## iceylou

gorgerous girls


----------



## xdaniellexpx

theres my crimbo baby<<


----------

